# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الأحد 24/4/2016

## MOHAMMED_MS128

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير 
اللهم اني اسالك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده واعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم وشر ما بعده لا اله الا انت
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*






*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية :

* برشلونة يواصل الانتفاضة ويسحق خيخون بسداسية
* ريال مدريد يفوز بصعوبة على رايو فاليكانو
* أتلتيكو مدريد يتخطى مالاجا في الدوري الاسباني
* باريس سان جيرمان يتوج بكأس الرابطة الفرنسية للمرة السادسة بفوزه على ليل
* مارسيال يمنح مانشستر يونايتد تذكرة نهائي كأس إنجلترا
* مانشستر سيتي ينذر ريال مدريد بسحقه ستوك في الدوري الانجليزي
* تشيلسي يستعيد ذاكره الانتصارات أمام بورنموث في البريميرليج
* نيوكاسل يوقف مسلسل انتصارات ليفربول في الدوري الإنجليزي
* إنتر ميلان يحول خسارته إلى فوز أمام أودينيزي بالدوري الإيطالي
* بايرن ميونيخ يعبر هيرتا برلين ويقترب من معانقة لقب البوندسليجا
* ليون وصيفاً بفوزه المثير على تولوز في الدوري الفرنسي
* بورتو يسقط أكاديميكا في الدوري البرتغالي
* بشيكتاش يفقد نقطتين أمام بلدية آكهيسار في الدوري التركي
* صحيفة برتغالية: مورينيو وقع عقود انتقاله لمانشستر يونايتد
* ضربة موجعة لريال مدريد قبل مواجهة مانشستر سيتي باصابة بنزيمة
* سيميوني مهدد بالإيقاف لثلاث مباريات في الليجا
* جوارديولا: الفوز على هيرتا برلين لم يكن سهلا
* كونتي يرفض كل العروض المقدمة لنجم تشيلسي المعار
* ليفركوزن يكسر شالكه لأول مرة منذ 67 مباراة
* رانييري يرد على مدرب توتنهام: نستطيع الفوز بغياب فاردي
* إنتر ميلان يراقب موهبتيّ أياكس أمستردام
* سواريز يوقع على الهدف رقم 100 لبرشلونة في الليجا ويتصدر قائمة الهدافين
* سواريز: 8 أهداف في 3 أيام؟ لم أفعلها في التدريبات
* فان جال: الفوز بكأس الاتحاد سيمنحنا الكثير من الاحترام
* مارسيلو: لم ندخل مباراة رايو فاليكانو بيقظة
* فشل محاولات إقامة وديّة مصر والجزائر بفرنسا
* النصر يتعادل مع الخليج في الدوري السعودي
* الترجي يفقد نقطتين ثمينتين في الدوري التونسي
* السالمية يهزم الساحل ويعزز وصافته بالدوري الكويتي
* الظفرة يكتسح دبا الفجيرة برباعية في الدوري الإماراتي
* شبيبة الساورة يفوز على بجاية ويصعد لوصافة الدوري الجزائري
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 16 :

* الرابطة كوستي (-- : --) الأهلي عطبرة
الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* اهلي شندي (-- : --) هلال الفاشر
الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي - نصف النهائي :

* كريستال بالاس (-- : --) واتفورد
الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 1

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 35 :

* سندرلاند (-- : --) آرسنال
الساعة: 16:05 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) سوانزي سيتي
الساعة: 18:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 35 :

* إشبيلية (-- : --) ريال بيتيس
الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* خيتافي (-- : --) فالنسيا
الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* فياريال (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد
الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 35 :

* فيورنتينا (-- : --) يوفنتوس
الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 31 :

* مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) هوفنهايم
الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 31 :

* مارسيليا (-- : --) نانت
الساعة: 15:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

"جميـــع المبـــاريـــات بتــــوقيــت الســـودان ( جرينتش + 3)"
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 16 :

* المريخ (0 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي - نصف النهائي :

* ايفرتون (1 : 2) مانشستر يونايتد

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 35 :

* أستون فيلا (2 : 4) ساوثهامتون
* ليفربول (2 : 2) نيوكاسل يونايتد
* بورنموث (1 : 4) تشيلسي
* مانشستر سيتي (4 : 0) ستوك سيتي

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 35 :

* رايو فاليكانو (2 : 3) ريال مدريد
* أتلتيكو مدريد (1 : 0) مالاجا
* برشلونة (6 : 0) سبورتينغ خيخون

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 35 :

* انتر ميلان (3 : 1) أودينيزي

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 31 :

* هيرتا برلين (0 : 2) بايرن ميونيخ
* شتوتجارت (0 : 3) بوروسيا دورتموند

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 31 :

* تولوز (2 : 3) ليون
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*.
عناوين الصحف المريخية
.
صحيفة الصدى
.
المريخ يفرط في الثلاث نقاط ويقبل التعادل امام الخرطوم
البلجيكي يقر بعدم قدرة كريم علي تقديم مستوى مقنع ويعد بأتاحة الفرصه للنعسان
الغاني ابياه : مريخ العام الماضي كان يلعب كرة جميلة وممرحلة والان أصبح يعتمد علي الارسال العالي فقط
مجلس المريخ ينفي مفاوضاته مع عمر سليمان وركلة جزاء مهدره من لعلاء
ونسي يجتمع بلجنة التسجيلات
شقاق : وضعنا الخطوط العريضه لتدعيم صفوف الفريق
.
صحيفة المريخ
.
في الدوري الممتاز امس .. المريخ يفقد نقطتين وينقاد للتعادل أمام الخرطوم الوطني
قريش : المريخ يحتاج لي مجلس وفاق يمثل كل قطاعات المريخ ويضم بعض رجال المال
رئيس قطاع العضوية : 15 الفا عدد العضوية و 3500 يحق لهم حضور الجمعية
انصار الأحمر يطالبون إيمال بحسم نقاط الجبال وعروس الرمال
المريخ ظهر غد الي عروس الرمال وغياب علاء الدين
.
صحيفة الزعيم
.
الأصابات والغيابات تجبر المريخ علي نزيف النقاط
الأحمر يكتفي بالتعادل السلبي أمام الخرطوم الوطني ويهدر ضربة جزاء وسخط جماهيري علي الأتحاد ولجنة البرمجه
إيمال : لعبنا في ظروف صعبه والبلجيكي يوقف مساعده عن الترجمه وقطاع العضوية يدعو لأجتماع طارئ وفشل في ملف التجديد
برهان ينضم للإطار الفني بالخميس
التحكيم يقسو علي المريخ
ابياه : سيطرنا علي الملعب وأفتقدنا الهداف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا ابو حميد على الإبداعات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والخرطوم الوطني يتعادلان بدون أهداف وفييرا يهدر ركلة جزاء

تعادل المريخ والخرطوم الوطني بدون اهداف مساء اليوم في اللقاء المؤجل بينهما في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد مباراة قوية ومثيرة شهدت اهدار العديد من السوانح السهلة من الجانبين كما اهدر علاء الدين يوسف ركلة جزاء للمريخ في بداية الشوط الثانية .. بالنتيجة يرتفع المريخ برصيده الي 31 نقطة والخرطوم الي 29 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
شاشه مصفرنة واداء مصفرن
وتخبطات ادارية وتفاقم الإصابات

تاني وافقو علي البرمجة الضاغطة
وتاني قولوا المصلحة العامة!!!
اداء مابشبهنا
واصابات بالجملة
من المسؤل في البحصل للمريخ
السؤال موجه الي حضرات الساده التيسيرين؟؟
سفر ومباريات وضغط نفسي وبكل برود موافقة علي البرمجة الضاغطة!!!
والبرمجة دي بسبب معسكرات لم نجني منها غير خلافات وتمرد فيها !!
معسكر القاهرة بالذات التمرد بسبب المستحقات اكتر من التدريبات !!!
عايزين شنو تاني توصلونا ليه ؟؟
كل شي معاكم بالنازل
الاداء في النازل
الترتيب في النازل
البطولة الافريقية برضو في النازل
كونفدرالية!!
حتى صحتنا في النازل بسببكم
ارحمونا يرحمكم من في السماء!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
إجتهادات من اللاعبين في ارضاء الجماهير
وانتو ماعندكم اي دخل فيها
لا إشراف ولا رفع روح معنوية
لاعبين يقاتلو في الميدان عشان حب الجماهير واصلهم
لكن غضب الجماهير شكلو
اصلا ماواصلكم !!!!
مجاملات حتى في التشكيلة !!!
تسجيلاتكم لم تمثل اضافة للفريق !!
وروني منو من تسجيلاتكم مشارك اساسي في معظم المباريات!! لاحافظتو علي عضم الفريق
ولاحافظتو علي استقراره!!!
تسجيلات خصم علينا وعلي خزينة النادي واولهم كريم الحسن !!!
لاعب يلعب ويدسي دا اصلو ماادونا ليها !!!
طالما قروشو مدفوعة شغلوه في عربية الإسعاف يسوقها علي الاقل يحلل راتبو!!!
لاعب يجري ورا اللاعبين ويتلبد وراهم سبحان الله !!
لاعب وزنو في زيادة وحضراتكم تتفرجوا ياساده
انهوا عقدوا ولا كمان عنده شرط جزائي ضخم من السمسار الجابوا!!
انتو الكوره دي في التلفزيون مابتحضروها عشان تقيموا اللاعب من الفشنك !!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
لحدي يوم سبعة وعشرين شكلو في ناس حتدخل العناية المكثفه وفي ناس ممكن تتوفى !!
اي حاجه ممكن تحصل!!
شكلنا حنغني ونقول كما صدح الحوت
كلو من ديل !!!!
اي والله كلو من ديل ،،،
اللاعبين ماعندهم اي ذنب في تخباطاتكم الادارية وفلسكم !!
انتو عارفين الند التقليدي اقرب مباراه لاعبها يوم كم !!
راجعوا البرمجة تعرفوا انتو وافقتوا علي شنو !!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
البينا بينكم عمل
عشان ماتقولو ماعندنا شغلة غير التسيير !!
عملكم لايشفع لكم
وتصرفات بعض اعضاء لجنتكم غير مهضومة لنا !!!
الوضع حاليا لايسر الا اعداء الكيان فقط !!
اي زول يقول ليكم براع¤و ولا انجزتو ولا اي كلمه ثناء دا بينفخ فيكم ساكت ،،،
الزول البكون ممتاز دا البشكل اضافه للعمل مابكون خصم عليه ،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
نتيجة المباراة مرضية عكسا علي الارهاق والتعب،،،
نتيجة كانت محصلة تخبطات ادارية !!
نتيجة لايتحملها اللاعبين ،،،
حتقولو علاء الدين ضيع ضربة جزاء !!!
حاقول التوفيق وعدم التوفيق
حاقول قله التركيز
حاقول ضعف تدريب
حاكوس ليه عزر
عشان وضعتوه ووضعتونا في الموقف دا
عشان قاتل رغم التعب المفروض عليه فرض!!
منتظرين شنو من لاعبين من وصلو لحدي مالعبو المباراة ستة وخمسون ساعة فقط اي والله ستة وخمسون ساعة !!!
احسبوها براكم وصلو الخميس الساعه ظ،ظ،ص ،،،
ومع جيتهم شفنا عدد الشاشات المحملة مع البعثة اكتر من البعثة !!!
من المستفيد من الحمولات مع اللاعبين !!
هل اللاعبين يترزقون من اجل سد رمق عيشهم،،،،
ام التجاره لجهات اخرى !!!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ختاما
ارحمونا يرحمكم الله والإستقالة هي المخرج للوضع الحالي المداقشة بتاعة كرة القدم لاتليق بحضراتكم !!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج نشجع وندعم ونتفرج
وامبارح مدرجنا كان ناقص كتير من الشفوت !!
ناس الولايات الحوبتين الجايات حقتكم،،،
والزعيم منتظركم
منتظر حناجركم
نعاين للكيان ونشجع من اجله
وندعوا سرا وجهرا يايوم الإنتخابات ماتسرع تخفف لينا من زنقتنا دي ،،
وتشيل عن كاهلنا الألم المتراكم دا
وبالمناسبة ظهرت اللافتات المطالبة بابعادكم ودا القلناه من زمن !!
استقيلوا قبل تطور الاحداث ،،
احفظوا ماء وجه الكيان ،،
المريخ معاكم اصبح مخيف ونحيف !!
الجمهور معاكم يلوك في القرض ويمشي الايام من اجل الكيان ،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
نفسي اعرف ناس لجنتنا المحترمين مين بيكون حضور في المقصوره في المباريات؟؟
وهل بيحضرو التدريبات
ولا قاعدين خلف الشاشات!!!
الادارة والقيادة من واجباتها حضوركم ياساده ،،،
المريخ يعاني بسببكم
والجمهور يعاني من حضراتكم
والمحصلة معانأة شعب كامل
اسمه شعب المريخ العظيم
ترجلوا واتركوا لنا المركب هنا
سنقودها الي بر الامان بإمتياز
مركبنا حتغرق !!!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
المريخ مريخ الشعب والشعب هو الجمهور والجمهور هم شفوت المدرجات،،،
لاكبير علي الكيان إلا الكيان نفسه
ربنا يستر من الإصابات !!
ربنا يستر من ضغط المباريات
ربنا يستر من فشل الإدارات !!!
بالمناسبة شهر ابريل قرب يخلص ورواتب اللاعبين كبست
ووراها التسجيلات
ووراها الانتخابات
هل تمتلكون الجنيهات والدينارات والدراهم والدولارات
سؤال الي حضراتكم
هل انتم قدر الشهر الجاي دا ولاحتتلفتوا ؟؟….
••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكور يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ :ارحمونا نحن نمثل بلادكم



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
انتقد مدرب المريخ البرمجة الضاغطة للاتحاد السوداني المفروضة على فريقه وقال ارحمونا نحن نمثل بلادكم و قال ان المريخ تعرض للارهاق 36 ساعة جراء السفر و قال انه لا يوجد فريق في العالم يلعب بعد 48 ساعة الا في السودان في ظل الارهاق و الاصابات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسئول التغذية في المريخ يرفض العمل في مباراة مراكش



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
رفض مسئول التغذية بالمريخ مارك العمل ضمن الطاقم الفني في مباراة المريخ و الكوكب المراكشي و قال في حديثه للزاوية : لدى إرتباط وجداني بالنادي المغربي يمنعني العمل ضده و سبق لي ان إقتربت من شراءه و قال ان المريخ سيلعب في مدينة جميلة في جولة الاياب .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يفرمل المريخ ويتعادل معه بدون اهداف
علاء الدين اهدر ضربة جزاء

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تعادل المريخ و الخرطوم الوطني بدون اهداف في المباراة المؤجلة من الاسبوع الحادي عشر , حيث انتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي و في الشوط الثاني اهدر المريخ ركلة جزاء سددها اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف في المباراة التي استضافها ملعب المريخ بهذه النتيجة ارتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـــــــــــ(30) نقطة و الخرطوم لــــــ(29) نقطة
الشوط الاول
بدا الشوط الاول و الذي رصدته كفرووتر سريعا و قويا من الجانبين و استهله المريخ بهجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب عنكبة حولها اللاعب صلاح نمر الى ركلة زاوية نفذها اللاعب كوفي قابلها على جعفر مرت الى ضربة مرمي
في الدقيقة الثالثة حصل الخرطوم الوطني على هجمة تقدم بها كومندا مايكل الى منطقة جزاء المريخ ابعدها من امامه اللاعب على جعفر الى وسط الملعب تجد اللاعب تراوري ارسلها الى منطقة جزاء الخرطوم ابعدها اللاعب حمزة داؤود الى خارج الملعب
هدف ضائع للوطني
ابعد اللاعب على جعفر هدفا عن مرمى فريقه من كرة سدها امين ابراهيم من عكسية اللاعب كومندا مايكل وتعرض بعدها للاصابة و تم اسعافه ليعود للمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين في المباراة
رد المريخ بهجمة شرسة عبر اللاعب تراوري طالت احد الكرات من امامه لتجد المدافع حمزة داؤود الذي اعادها الى الحارس عادل عبد الرسول وكاد الاخير ان يتسبب في هدف من امام عنكبة
الخرطوم الوطني عاد الى اجواء المباراة وشكل خطورة على مرمي المريخ و كاد اللاعب حكومندا مايكل ان يشكل خطرا من تمريرة من عاطف خالد لكن كرته ابعدها ضفر الى ركلة زاوية لم يحسن الوطني الاستفادة منها ابعدها دفاع المريخ الى خارج الملعب
مخالفة للوطني
في الدقيقة 11 حصل المريخ على مخالفة في مكان خطير على الجهة اليسري لدفاع المريخ ارتكبها اللاعب بخيت خميس نفذها اللاعب قلق تسلمها الحارس جمال سالم و ارسلها طولية لهجوم المريخ لكن دفاع الوطني كان لها بالمرصاد
مايكل ازعج المريخ
شكل اللاعب كومندا مايكل ازعاجا لدفاع المريخ بتحركاته من الجهة اليسري لدفاع المريخ و كان مصدر خطر للمريخ في الجزء الاول من المباراة
الوطني افضل حالا
كان الخرطوم هو الافضل في الجزء الاول من الحصة و اكثر هجوما على مرمي الفريقين بعد ان شكل له امين ابراهيم و كومندا و كاد ان يحرز من احد الكرات هدفا لولا انها ذهبت الى خارج الملعب في ظل غياب كامل للتغطية من دفاع
هدف ضائع للخرطوم
في الدقيقة 23 من الشوط الاول راوغ اللاعب كومندا دفاع المريخ و ارسل عكسية من الجهة اليمني ابعدها اللاعب ضفر الى وسط الملعب وهي في طريقها الى داخل الشباك
رد المريخ بهجمة شرسة ابطل مفعولها اللاعب حمزة داؤود ليحصل المريخ مخالفة نفذها اللاعب تراوري حولها الدفاع الى ركلة زاوية لم يستفد منها هجوم المريخ ورد الوطني بهجمة شرسة متحركة انتهت تحت اقدام الحارس جمال سالم .
المريخ يعود الى اجواء
بعد مرور نصف ساعة عاد المريخ الى اجواء المباراة وشكل خطورة على مرمي الخرطوم الوطني و قاد اكثر من هجمة خطيرة على مرمي عادل عبد الرسول لكنه فشل في اكثر من مرة في الوصول الى شباك الحارس الخرطومي بسبب ابتعاد اللاعبين تراوري وعنكبه عن منطقة جزاء الخرطوم الوطني
الوطني يتراجع
تراجع الخرطوم الوطني في الجزء الاخير من الحصة الاولي و اعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة و التي لم تخلو من الخطورة حتى انتهى الشوط الاول بدون اهداف
الشوط الشوط الثاني
مع بدايته قاد الخرطوم هجمة خطيرة انتهت عند الحارس جمال سالم و الذي لعبها الى علاء الدين يوسف قاد منها هجمة ابعدها الدفاع الخرطومي الى خارج الملعب
ركلة جزاء للمريخ اهدرها فييرا
حصل المريخ على ضربة اهدرها اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف حينما لعبها بعيدة عن مرمي الحارس الخرطوم عادل عبد الرسول
اصابة علاء الدين
تعرض اللاعب علاء الدين للاصابة في الجزء الاخير من ملعب الخرطوم من كرة حاول التخطي بها لكن اعتدي عليه قلق ليتم اخراجه لتلقي العلاج و حل بدلا عنه اللاعب امير كمال و يجري مدرب المريخ تعديلا
هدف ضائع للمريخ
حصل المريخ على كرة محسنة عبر اللاعب تراوري الذي لعبها فوق العارضة هدفا ضائعا للمريه في الدقيقة 61 من المباراة
في الدقيقة 66 رد المريخ بهجمة اخرى من وسط الملعب قادها اللاعب اوكرا لكن سمؤال ابعدها من امامه الى خارج الملعب ركلة زاوية ابعدها دفاع الخرطوم الى خارج الملعب وسط غياب تام من هجوم المريخ
دخول بكري
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب عنكبة و دخول بكري المدينة وذلك لتنشيط الجانب الهجومي للمريخ
هدف ضائع للمريخ
في الدقيقة 71 قاد الغاني اوكرا هجمة من الجهة اليمني لدفاع الخرطوم الوطني وحاول ادخال كرة للشباك من كرة قوسية لكن كرته ضلت طريقها لخارج الشباك
رد الخرطوم بهجمة شرسة عبر اللاعب رزاق الذي كان في داخل منطقة جزاء المريخ تمكن اللاعب بخيت خميس من ابعاد الخطر عن مرمي فريقه
سرعة و اثارة
في الجزء الاخير من المباراة ارتفع ايقاع المباراة من جانب الفريقين و لكن الدفاع كان بالمرصاد و ابعد اكثر من كرة من الجانبين خاصة دفاع الخرطوم الذي منع خطورة مهاجمي المريخ على حارس الخرطوم عادل عبد الرسول
في الجزء الاخير من المباراة كاد اللاعب تراوري ان يحرز هدفا للمريخ لكن كرته القوية حولها الحارس الى ركلة زاوية
في الدقيقة 90 تمكن اللاعب نجم الدين عبد الله من اطلاق صاروخ قوي تسلمه جمال سالم على مرحلتين لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل بدون اهداف 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعادل أمام الخرطوم الوطني في الدوري السوداني



كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

أهدر المريخ نقطتين بتعادله دون أهداف مع مضيفه الخرطوم الوطني، على إستاد المريخ بمدينة أم درمان، في مباراة مؤجلة من الأسبوع 12 للدوري السوداني.

لعبت الإصابات الكثيرة في صفوف المريخ، دورا كبيرا التشكيلة التي خاض بها اللقاء.

منذ بداية المباراة، كشف الخرطوم الوطني عن شخصية قوية لعبت بتركيز عال وحركة لا مركزية، بقيادة متمثلة بخبرة بدر الدين قلق ودومينيك مع تحركات فعالة لطرفي الوسط بيرونجي وعاطف خالد، واللذان شكلا خطورة كبيرة على طرفي دفاع المريخ، وتمكنا من إختراق دفاعه عدة مرات.

أضاع أمواكو فرصة هدف محقق في الدقيقة السادسة، حينما تسلم كرة عاطف خالد الأرضية والمعكوسة من داخل الصندوق، لكن اللاعب لم يحسن التعامل معها.

واصل الخرطوم الوطني أفضليته وتهديده لمرمى المريخ، ولاحت فرصة لدومينيك أوبوي، الذي عكس كرة أرضية وهو في مواجهة المرمى في الدقيقة 22.

في الشوط الثاني، دخل المريخ بشكل مغاير وأكثر قوة وتركيزا.

في الدقيقة 49، أضاع علاء الدين يوسف ركلة جزاء لفريقه.

وظهر المريخ أكثر ترابطا وتماسكا، وكاد تراوري يحرز هدفا من فرصة لعبها في المرمى الخالي، وهو داخل الصندوق.

في الدقيقة 86 ومن مجهود فردي، إخترق ترواري دفاع الخرطوم بمجهود فردي رائع وسدد بقوة في المرمى، لكن الحارس عادل حولها الى ركلة ركنية.

رفع المريخ رصيده الى 30 نقطة، والخرطوم الوطني الى 29 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ السوداني يبرر أسباب التعادل أمام الخرطوم الوطني



السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


برر البلجيكي لوك إيمل المدير الفني للمريخ تعادل فريقه مع الخرطوم الوطني سلباً، بالإرهاق والإصابات في صفوف الفريق، في المباراة المؤجلة بينهما من الاسبوع 11 للدوري السوداني في كرة القدم.

وقال المدير الفني عقب نهاية المباراة: "الإرهاق كان له أثرا كبيرا على نتيجة التعادل التي خرج بها فريقي، إلى جانب الإصابات الكثيرة، والتي نتجت عن البرمجة الضاغطة".

قال إيمل إن مثل هذا النوع من برمجة المباريات لا تعرفه أوروبا، مشددا على أن البرمجة الضاغطة للمباريات، وليس التدريبات، هي التي تسببت في إصابات لاعبيه الأساسيين".

أضاف: "بسبب المباريات المتتالية، خسرنا اليوم علاء الدين يوسف الذي إنضم لقائمة اللاعبين المصابين".

حول مباراته يوم الثلاثاء المقبل خارج ملعبه ضد هلال الأبيض، قال إنها سوف تكون صعبة، في ظل أن فريقه ما يزال يعاني من الإرهاق بعد عودته من الجزائر".

أما المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني كويسي أبياه الغاني، قال: "المريخ فريق كبير ولعبنا أمامه من أجل الفوز وليس التعادل، لقد أضعنا العديد من الفرص المؤكدة".

وقال أبياه إنه درس المريخ عبر الفيديو، وتأكد من أن مصدر خطورته الهجومية تتمثل في مهاجمه مامادو تراوري، وهو كلف الدولي السوداني صلاح نمر بمراقبته.

وأكد أبياه أنه راض عن أداء لاعبي الخرطوم، لأنهم بذلوا مجهودا كبيرا لتحقيق الفوز.

وفجر أبياه مفاجأة كبيرة حوله، وقال أنه تلقى ثلاثة عروض للتدريب بالقارة الأفريقية، منها ناديه الذي لعب به من قبل أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني، وآخرين من السنغال وجنوب أفريقيا، ولكن يربطه الآن عقد مع الخرطوم وهو ملتزم به.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) ترصد مباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني بـ(الصور) …………………
 
 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في اجتماع بمكتب رئيس النادي...لجنة التسجيلات (تنور) ونسي علي اخر المستجدات...
مفاجأة:اللجنة رصدت اسماء محلية وأجنبية وقطعت شوطا في المفاوضات معهما...


عقدت لجنة تسجيلات المريخ برئاسة اللواء كمال شقاق اجتماعا مساء امس مع رئيس النادي المهندس اسامة ونسي بمكتب الاخير ، قدم من خلاله رئيس اللجنة تنويرا كاملا بخصوص ما يجري في الملف ، وحسب المتابعات الدقيقة فان الاجتماع ناقش عددا من الاسماء علي الصعيد المحلي والتي تم ترشيحها بواسطة فنيين بعد ان تمت متابعتها بصورة دقيقة طوال مباريات النصف الاول من الدوري الممتاز ، وناقش الاجتماع بصورة مستفيضة الوضع المالي للنادي وكيفية التعامل مع فترة الانتقالات الصيفية ، وتشير الصحيفة الي ان الاجتماع طرح لعدد من اللاعبين الاجانب الذين يفاضل النادي للتعاقد مع بعضهم من اجل قيادة الفرقة الحمراء خلال مشوارها المقبل في المنافسة المحلية والافريقية في حالة نجاح الفريق في عبور منافسة الكونفدرالي الكوكب المراكشي ، وامسك اعضاء اللجنة التسجيلات عن ذكر اللاعبين الذين يبحث النادي عن التعاقد معهم وقطع رئيس اللجنة الواء كمال شقاق بان اعضاء لجنته تعاهدوا علي السرية وان يظل الملف طي الكتمان...
مضيفا: علي جماهير المريخ ان لا تقلق وتدرك اننا سنعمل علي تلافي كل اخطاء الماضي ولن نتعاقد مع اي لاعب ما لم نكن واثقين من قدرته علي تقديم الاضافة المطلوبة واقتحام الخيارات الاساسية بالنسبة للجهاز الفني في الفترة القادمة...وقال شقاق ان كل اللاعبين الذين تم التأمين عليهم يملكون القدرة علي تحقيق النجاح المطلوب وقيادة الفريق بشكل رائع علي الصعيدين المحلي وحتي الافريقي...وحسب متابعات الصحيفة فإن لجنة التسجيلات قطعت شوطا بعيدا في التفاوض مع الاسماء المحلية والاجنبية المرصودة والتي باتت قاب قوسين او ادني من الانضمام الي صفوف المريخ في التسجيلات الصيفية المقبلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
الناس في شنو

كل الاهلة توحدوا من اجل الهلال بينما يتحدث اعلام المريخ عن عودة جمال الوالي و كيفية ابعاد المجلس الحالي في الوقت الذي يقاتل فيه المريخ من اجل المحافظة على تواجده مع اندية القارة في مجموعات الكونفدرالية.
الذين يدعون حرصا و حبا للمريخ بعودة جمال الوالي تناسوا ان الاخ جمال الوالي ترك اللاعبين واستقال وهم يقاتلون غول القارة الافريقية في نصف نهائي البطولة الافريقية و لو دفع الوالي حينها اموال الحوافز التي وعد بها اللاعبين لتأهل المريخ لنهائي البطولة.
لسنا ضد عودة الوالي فهو مريخي اصيل وحقق انجازات لا ينكرها الا مكابر واحدث نقلة كبيرة في المريخ على كافة الاصعدة و لكن المرحلة تتطلب التكاتف حتى نهاية عمر المجلس .
ندرك ان المريخ لو فشل في الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز وودع الكونفدرالية لن نشاهد الوالي الا في الاحلام وهذه حقيقة يجب ان يدركها احباب الوالي و انصاره لان الوالي لن يعود للمريخ وهو خرج من المولد بدون حمص
لو خرج المريخ من الكونفدرالية سيخرج الوالي بتصريح قديم وهو تجديد الثقة في لجنة التسيير او عدم الترشح لدورة جديدة .
على الوالياب ان يدركوا ان المريخ في خطر و يحتاج الى وقفة اهله و كافة المعجبين و المحبين .
جميع المريخاب توحدوا عدا الوالياب الذين يريدون السلطة حتى لو كان ذلك على حساب المريخ ومصلحته
على الوالياب المعارضين حاليا الاهتمام بمصلحة المريخ التي تستوجب الوقوف معه من اجل تفادي مطب الكوكب المراكشي.
متفرقات
قدم المريخ و الخرطوم الوطني في شوط اللعب امس مباراة رفيعة المستوى حيث عاش الجمهور شوطا بديعا كانت كل اوقاته المباراة تحت أقدام اللاعبين نقصه فقط الاقوان .
اكثر ما ميز الشوط الاول اللاعب كومندا مايكل هو لاعب محترف بمعني الكلمة خطير و سريع وشكل صداعا دائما للمريخ و كاد ان يتسبب في خسارة للمريخ منذ الجزء الاول من المباراة الا ان اللاعب ضفر ابعد كرته العكسية من داخل الشباك.
المريخ هو الآخر شكل خطرا على مرمي الوطني عادل عبد الرسول و عبث له الحظ في اكثر من مناسبة لينتهي الشوط الاول بدون اهداف
رغم النقص الحاد و الارهاق الا ان نجوم المريخ قدموا مباراة رفيعة المستوي في شوط اللعب الاول وكانوا قريبين من حسمه لولا سوء الطالع.
اخيرا
علاء الدين يوسف اضاع مجهود زملائه اللاعبين بطريقة مستفزة وهو يلعب ركلة الجزاء باهمال
ان كان علاء لا يثق في نفسه كان عليه الابتعاد عن تنفيذ ركلة الجزاء
الى متى يهدر كبار اللاعبين ضربات الجزاء بهذه الصورة و الاستهتار والفريق في امس الحاجة الى النقاط 

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا محمد شكرا كسلاوى

*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*شكراً يا صفوة عللا الاخبار 
ربنا يوفق الزعيم دائما وابداً
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بالمرصاد
الصادق مصطفى الشيخ 
الجاكومى وانسحاب المريخ من الكونفدرالية

قبل اشهر قليلة اعلن محمد سيد احمد مساعد رئيس الاتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم عن نيته تقديم استقالته والترشح لسكرتارية نادى المريخ وعندما تجاهلت لجنة التسيير المريخية امر قيام الجمعية ربما لعدم جاهزية من ترى انه الانسب لتقلد حكم نادى المريخ غفل محمد سيد احمد راجعا لاتحاده بعد ان جدد انه بالمنصب الذى يتقلده باتحاد الكرة السودانى لا يبرز لونيته الصارخة وكنا معه فى التوجه على اعتبار انه سياسى مقاتل من طراز الحزب الاتحادى الديمقراطى الاصل حتى خرج علينا امس ومن خلال موقعه بان مباراة القمة لن تؤجل حتى لو انطبق السماء والارض
واذا عدنا لاصل دواعى ود سيد احمد الظهور فى مثل هذه الايام نجد ان تداعيات الاصوات المريخية التى تتحكم فى العملية الانتخابية هى صاحبة مطلب قيام المباراة فى مواعيدها ولذلك انحاز لها الجاكومى دون مواربة
وبغض النظر عن دواعى تاجيل المباراة من عدمها ونحن بالطبع ضد اى تاجيل لكن ماله محمد سيد احمد يقف ضد اجماع اهل الاتحاد ولماذا لا يقول رايه هذا قبل اعلان القرار هل ياترى ان الامر مدبر مسبقا على منوال البشير والترابى اذهب للقصر رئيسا وساذهب للسجن حبيسا
اسامة يعلن التاجيل وسيد احمد يعلن غيره ورغم ان الغلبة للاول على اعتبار انه قيادى باللجنة المختصة بجانب كونه احد الضباط الثلاثة فيما سيد احمد مساعد للرئيس ومفترض ان يكون توجهه معه واذا كان لا يعمل الرئيس بموجهات مساعده فما الدواعى لبقاؤه؟
هذه واحدة اما الثانية فان محمد سيد احمد فى طور دفاعه المستميت عن المريخ وخروجه المعلن عن موجهات الاتحاد بغض النظر عن صحة او خطل قراراته فانه يستحق العقاب ولان كافة مؤسسات الاتحاد مفسدة وغير مدركة حتى للوائح والنظم التى تنتهجها فان امر الجاكومى يكون اقرب للطبيعية لانه فى كل مرة يجعجع دون ان يضع الحلول واظن ان الاتحاد سينتصر عليه هذه المرة لان كافة المؤشرات تدل على استحالة قيام مباراة القمة قبيل التسجيلات خاصة اذا اصر المريخ على تنفيذ معسكره الاعدادى للكونفدرالية خارج السودان فان ذلك لن يؤدى لتاجيل مباراة الهلال فحسب فسيؤدى ايضا لتاجيل مباريات المريخ مع اهلى شندى وهلال كادقلى التى يتخوف منها المريخ لحسم لقب البطولة
فما هو التصور الذى يراه محمد سيد احمد فى هذا الخصوص ؟ اذا كان خائف على المؤسم وليس المريخ كما يدعى فان الايام المتبقية لانطلاق التسجيلات التى يستعد الاتحاد استخدام عائد ارانيكها للانتخابات لن تكفى لمباريات المريخ المؤجلة اللهم الا اذا انسحب من الكونفدرالية وهذا امر نرشح بشدة ان يقوده بعض المرتجفين بسبب المال فى لجنة التسير المريخية وعلى اعتبار ان مواجهة اندية عاتية متدحرجة من الابطال فيه كثير من المجاسفة للجنة لم تضع رصيدا يؤهل رماتها لاحتلال مناصب فى المستقبل
دمتم والسلام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب الخرطوم الوطني: نجحنا في ايقاف خطورة المريخ عبر هذا اللاعب

كشف الغاني كواسي ابياه مدرب الخرطوم الوطني انه نجح تماما في ايقاف خطورة المريخ خلال المباراة التي جمعتهما في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مساء امس .. واوضح انه طالب لاعب الفريق نمر بمراقبة مهاجم المريخ المالي تراوري الذي يعتبر مصدر خطورة الاحمر حيث طالب لاعب الفريق من عزل المالي تماما عن بقية افراد المريخ .. ونجحنا في مخططنا وكان الخرطوم قريبا من الفوز والحصول علي النقاط الثلاث بعد اهدر مهاجمو الخرطوم اكثر من فرصة للتسجيل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جماهير الهلال تطالب مجلس الادارة بأداء مباراة القمة اليوم قبل الغد

رفضت جماهير الهلال تأجيل مباراة القمة مع الند التقليدي المريخ بعد ارهاصات قوية بتأجيلها بعد ان لم يحدد الاتحاد العام موعد اقامتها وانه بصدد تحويلها للدورة الثانية .. وطالبت جماهير الهلال خلال مران الفريق بالأمس مجلس ادارة النادي بالعمل بقوة علي عدم تأجيلها واداء المباراة اليوم قبل الغد .. وكانت جماهير الهلال حضرت بكثافة وساندت اللاعبين طيلة فترات المران.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابك مهدي الشريف
مباراة القمة

× فجأة ظهرت قضية مباراة القمة ، وانشغل بها أهل المريخ وعلى وجه الخصوص الإعلام وأعضاء لجنة التسيير دون سواهم .
× الرأي عندي هوأن هذه الزوبعة ضررها بالمريخ أكبر من تأجيل المباراة نفسها .
× أخطأ الإعلام المحسوب على المريخ وهو يروج لهذه القضية ، التي لاتحتمل كل هذا الضخ الإعلامي الكثيف تجاه قضية فارغة جدا جدا .
× ومجلس التسيير اندفع ووصل حتى المسؤولين في الاتحاد مهددا ومتوعدا بالانسحاب من المنافسة .
× لجنة التسيير وهي تتوعد وترعد وتزبد ، وفي نفس الوقت والحين تقول أنها لم تتلق أي مخاطبة رسمية أو غير رسمية من جه الاختصاص ، إذن تصبروا حتى يخاطبوكم .
× مثل هذه القضايا تحتاج لتأني وبحث دقيق ، ومن ثم يتم فيه اتخاذ القرار المناسب والنافع للفريق والنادي بكل تأكيد .
× كل هذه الزوبعة ترتكز في رفضها لتاجيل المباراة على نقطة ضعيفة وهايفة وليس لها علاقة بكرة القدم أبدا أبدا .
× فيرتكز قادة المريخ وإعلامه على أن الهلال في حالة ضعف ، وعدم توازن ،لأنه سرح محترفيه ، واعتمد على المحليين فقط .
× هذه المبررات التي من أجلها ملأ المريخ الدنيا ضجيجا ، ليس من صالح مسيرة المريخ محليا وخارجيا .
× الهلال فريق قمة ونادي جماهيري وإعلامي كبير، فلن يكون بهذا التواضع والهوان في مباراة القمة كما يظنه أهل المريخ .
× كم من مرة جاء الهلال يتوكأ على عصا العرج ، وانتصر على المريخ المتوهج بكل أنواع الإبهار والإمتاع والإعجاب ؟.
× ومتى كان الهلال مواز للمريخ أو ندا له في كل عهود الوالي ، من حيث العدة والعتاد ، ولكنه لقط كل كأسات الممتاز .
× والمريخ اليوم أيضا يعاني من الإرهاق والإصابات بالنسبة للاعبيه الأساسيين ، والبقية مرزوعة بدون أعباء ولن تستطيع مقارعة شباب الهلال .
× وما فعله المريخ من احتجاج بعدم تأجيل القمة ، سيقدم دوافع ايجابية للاعبي الهلال ، ودوافع سلبية لدى لاعبي المريخ ، وتذوب الفوارق المهارية والخبرات التراكمية بين عناصر الفريقين .
× إذن يجب على قادة المريخ أن يركزوا تماما على تهيأة الفريق في البطولة الأفريقية ، ويتركوا أمر تنظيم وترتيب المباريات للاتحاد ، ولا بأس من أن يتفاكر المجلس مع الاتحاد ، في وضع الجدول الذي يساعد المريخ على تمثيل البلاد بصورة جيدة ، دون تخصيص مباراة الهلال عن الأخريات .
× صحيح مباراة الهلال مباراة تختلف عن باقي المباريات ولكن أيضا تحتاج لنوع من الحكمة الادارية ، لأن بعض التصرفات الغير مدروسة تأتي بنتائج لا ترضي من تصرفوا بها.
× وأمس أدخل فريق الخرطوم المريخ في امتحان عسير ، واستطاع أبناء الخرطوم أن يصولوا ويجولوا بين لاعبي المريخ في كل الخطوط وخاصة خطي الوسط والدفاع .
× صحيح المريخ منهك ومرهق ، ولكن اللوم يقع في هذه الأحوال على الجهاز الفني ، الذي لايثق إلا في عدد محدود من اللاعبين ، ويدفع بهم في كل المباريات ، حتى تم استهلاكهم تماما وأصبحوا أشباحا تجرجر أذيال الخيبة .
× ولولاء الحارس الممتاز جمال سالم لخسر المريخ نقاط الجولة كلها ، ولكن ربنا ستر .
× حتى ركلة الجزاء التي منحت لهم أضاعوها غير ابهين ، والحمد لله .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول ، تأجيل مباراة القمة قد يكون فيه خير وفائدة للمريخ وليس العكس ، بس نرجوكم تروقوا .

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*وهج المنبر :: زاكي الدين الصادق
مصلحة المريخ في إنعقاد الجمعية(2)*في مقال الأمس أشرت الي ان مصلحة المريخ تتمثل خلال المرحلة المقبلة في إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية التي أعلنت عنها لجنة لتسير في السابع والعشرين من شهر مايو القادم الذي ستشهد فيه الساحة المريخية أكثر من حدث هام وياتي على رأس هذه الأحداث لعب دور الستة عشر مكرر والعمل بقوة فيه من أجل الترقي لدور المجموعتين في كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي وبعد الترقي بأذن الله على حساب الكوكب المراكشي ستأتي على المريخ مرحلة أخرى أكثر أهمية وهي فترة تسجيلات نصف الموسم التي سيعمل فيها المريخ على دعم صفوفه بالعناصر التي سيختارها الجهاز الفني بقيادة لوك إيميال وبمشاركة اللجنة الفنية التي قام بتكوينها المجلس المريخي خلال الأيام الماضية وبعدها مباشرة سيدخل المريخ في فترة الجد وهي إنعقاد جمعيته العمومية التي ستأتي بمجلس خلفا لهذه اللجنة التي ظلت كل خطواتها تسير بترتيب متميز رغم الإنتقادات اللازعة التي ظلت تتلقاها منذ جلوسها على مقاعد الإدارة في المريخ ومن خلال سردي لتفاصيل ماينتظر المريخ في مايو وددت ان أوضح الخطوات المرتبة التي سيسير عليها المريخ وهذه الخطوات تؤكد ان لجنة التسير بقيادة ونسي لم تترك شي للظروف وهذا يعطينا دلائل كافية لحسن إختيارها وقت قيام الجمعية التي سينتخب فيها مجلس سيستلم المريخ وهو جاهز ومعد سلفا لخوض غمار المجموعات وهذا السيناريو لعمري يعد الأمثل والأفضل للمريخ كفريق ويعد كذلك لاي مجلس إدارة يخلف هذه اللجنة التي ظلت للأمانة تقدم في عمل كبير منذ خلافاتها للمجلس السابق.
*لايوجد مبرر كافي لتقوم الوزارة بتعين لجنة تسير خلفا للحالية خاصة وأنها ظلت تعمل بنظام وتراتبية رغم الهنات المتعلقة بالمال وهي هنات لها مبرراتها الكبيرة في إعتقادي.
*المريخ نادي رائد وتهيئة الأوضاع فيه وتسيره وفق بنود الصرف المرتفعة أمر لا ينجح فيه إلا قلة واللجنة الحالية نجحت بنسبة كبيرة في ان تتجاوز بالمريخ أصعب المحطات وما تبقي لها لا يساوي شي بما قابلته عند إستلامها لزمام الأوضاع الإدارية في نادي المريخ.
*وقفنا مع هذه اللجنة منذ توليها لأدارة الشأن المريخي لاننا لمسنا فيها روح وثابة لقيادة المريخ نحو براحات أفضل وهاهي لم تخيب ظننا وفي طريقها بأذن الله لتسلم الأمانة لأهلها والمريخ سيكون في أفضل حال ان شاءالله.
*من يعارضون بالرأي قيام الجمعية العمومية جل حديثهم ينحصر في الأوضاع المالية التي تبقى معاناة المريخ معها ككيان غير مرتبطة بأي جسم إداري بل هي في رأي معاناة معاشة في عوالم المريخ ويبقى أمر الفكاك منها عبر المؤسسية وعبر عمل كبير في ملف الإستثمار سيكون مطالب به من يجلس مستقبلا علي كرسي إدارة النادي الكبير، واللجنة الحالية أجتهدت في ملف المال وسننتظر منها ان تجتهد أكثر خلال فترة تسجيلات مايو كي يتمكن الأحمر من المضي قدما في البطولة القارية.
*أبان استقالة المجلس السابق شهد الجميع معاناة الأحمر الكبيرة في وجود أسماء تخلف المجلس المستقيل والظروف وقتها كانت أكثر صعوبة خاصة ان المريخ كان مقبل علي مرحلة إنتقالات ديسمبر وكان عدد من نجومه مطلقي السراح على رأسهم أمير كمال وراجي عبدالعاطي وكان جل محترفي المريخ يطالبون بسداد مقدم عقوداتهم والفريق كان في حاجة لجهاز فني جديد بعد ذهاب غارزيتو ولا ننسى المعسكرات الإعدادية فجل هذه الملفات كانت تفغر فاهها لهذه اللجنة التي تصدت لها بكل إقتدار قياسا بوضع المريخ المادي وعدم توفر الدعم لها في ذلك الوقت وأعتقد ان مرورها بكل تلك الإختبارات القاسية سيمكنها من الصبر والمرور خلال ما تبقي من إلتزامات.
*قيام الجمعية العمومية هو طريق المريخ الذي لا مفر منه
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*حائط صد// محمود الدرديري
تحكيم سئ واداء اسواء*لم يكن فريق الخرطوم الوطنى فى حاجه (لصافرة) قاضى الجوله احمد عبدالعظيم حتى يخرج بنقطه امام المريخ الذى قدم اسواء اداء له منذ فترة طويلة
*لن نبحث عن (شماعه التحكيم) لنُعلق عليها ضياع نقطتتين من مباراة الامس امام الخرطوم الوطنى.ولكن واقع الامر يؤكد ان سوء الاداء بالامس إقترن بسوء تحكيمى لايحتاج لاى دليل من اجل إثباته
*حيث وقف قاضى الجوله (المتواضع) احمد عبدالعظيم يتفرج على بلطجة نجوم الخرطوم الوطنى الذين فكروا فى (إصابة) نجوم الاحمر وإرهابهم قبل ان يُفكروا فى الخروج بنتيجة إيجابيه بالامس
*كما تقاضى حكم المباراة عن ركلة جزاء واضحه فى شوط اللعب الاول بعد ان ابعد مدافع الخرطوم الكره بيده وإحتسب ركله ركنيه وسط دهشة لاعبى الخرطوم الوطنى انفسهم
*عموماً لم نستغرب من تواضع (حكام صلاح احمد محمد صالح) طالما ان من يراسهم لم يكن بافضل حالاً منهم إن لم يكن الاسواء على الإطلاق
*وبالعودة لاداء الزعيم نجد ان العشوائيه سيطرت على اداء الفرقة الحمراء منذ بداية المباراة وحتى نهايتها ولم يفتح الله على فرقة البلجيكى لوك إيميل باى (عمل منظم) على مستوى الهجمات
*حيث تفاجأ الجميع بالمدرب البلجيكى وهو يدفع بثلاثة محاور على مستوى خط الوسط بقيادة علاء يوسف وكريم الحسن وجايسون سالمون مع وجود كوفى كصانع العاب وحيد بالإضافة لثنائى المقدمه تراورى وعبدالمنعم عنكبة
*هذا الوضع جعل هجمات المريخ تفتقد للشراسه والقوة بسبب غياب المسانده الهجوميه وإستسلام ثنائى المقدمه للراقبة الدفاعيه المفروضه عليهم
*بالإضافة للسلبيه الكبيره و(الغير مستغربه) التى كان عليها المهاجم المالى مامادو تراورى الذى إستنفذ كل فرص البقاء فى كشوفات المريخ
*هذا الحديث سادتى لم ياتى بسبب (المياعه) التى كان عليها هذا اللاعب بالامس.ولكن المتابع لكل مباريات المريخ يتاكد من تسبب هذا اللاعب فى خروج الجماهير عن طورها بسبب اداءه الغريب داخل الملعب
*شخصياً اعتقد ان كشف المريخ الحالى وفى خانات الاجانب تحديداً لايوجد به غير الثلاثى (جمال سالم وكوفى وجايسون) والبقية عبارة عن (اشباه محترفين) لا اكثر ولا اقل
*لا ادرى ماذا سيقول من صدعوا رؤوسنا محاولين التاكيد على محاربة المدرب السابق دييغو غارزيتو (للدولعة الماليه) والغانى اوغستين اوكرا
*اين هم هؤلاء النجوم الذين تعرضوا للحرب والإقصاء ياترى؟ هل يحتاج تراروى الذى تابع الجميع مستوياته المخجله لاى نوع من انواع الحروب حتى يجلس على دكة البدلاء؟
*وماهو الفارق الذى صنعه اوغستين اوكرا فى كل مشاركاته مع الفريق محلياً وافريقياً هذا الموسم حتى يبرهن للناس انه تعرض للحرب من المدرب غارزيتو؟
*شاء من شاء وابى من ابى سيظل الثنائى الاجنبى اوغستين اوكرا ومامادو تراورى اسواء من دخلوا كشوفات المريخ مؤخراً بالإضافة للمدافع كريم الحسن
*ومن حاربوا (افضل مدرب جاء للمريخ) بسبب هذه النمور الورقية.عليهم ان يتقدموا بإعتذارهم لكل شعب الاحمر ويتركوا حشر انوفهم فيما لايعنيهم
فى السنتر
*لم افهم بكل امانة فلسفة المدرب البلجيكى فى حبسه للثنائى بكرى المدينه وخالد النعسان على دكة البدلاء.والدفع بثلاثى محاور امام فريق دخل المباراة متكتلاً ولم يُبارد بالهجوم إلا بعد شعوره بضعف المريخ
*خالد النعسان الذى قدم افضل المستويات مع المريخ عندما وجد فرصة المشاركة اساسياً لايستحق الجلوس على دكة البدلاء يالوك إيميل
*لن نفترض سوء النيه فى قرار إبعاد خالد النعسان عن المشاركة اساسياً طيلة الفترة الماضية.ولكن نُريد ان نعلم السبب الحقيقى وراء هذا الامر
*تم الإعلان بالامس وعبر الإذاعة الداخليه لإستاد المريخ عن قيام الجمعيه العمومية للنادى فى السابع والعشرين من الشهر القادم بدار النادى باذن الله تعالى
*هذا الامر يتطلب من كل جماهير المريخ الحاصلة على بطاقات العضوية خلال الفترة الماضية الإسراع لتجديد إشتراكها قبل السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجارى حتى تستطيع المشاركة فى الجمعيه العموميه
*72ساعه فقط تفصلنا عن نهاية فترة تجديد الإشتراك نتمنى من الجميع الحرص على تسديد المتاخرات حتى نُساهم جميعاً فى قيام جمعية عمومية إستثنائية تشبه هذا الكيان الكبير
اخر الكلام
معاً من اجل ممارسه ديمقراطيه راشده
بيبى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجدد الثقة في إيمال ويخطره بالتعاقد مع برهان



أخطر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للفريق بتجديد الثقة فيه إلى جانب طاقمه المعاون مع الإشادة بالمجهودات الكبيرة التي بذلها البلجيكي طيلة الفترة الماضية كما أبلغ المجلس ايمال بأنه أكمل اتفاقه مع الكابتن برهان تية لشغل منصب المدرب العام للفرقة الحمراء لأن مجلس الإدارة حريص على وجود مدرب وطني ضمن الجهاز الفني بحُكم قربه من اللاعبين وبالتالي يستطيع أن يقدم الكثير من المساعدات للمدير الفني.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* البلجيكي ايمال يشيد بأداء لاعبيه أمام الخرطوم برغم التعادل

أشاد البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ بالأداء الذي قدمه نجوم الفريق أمام الخرطوم الوطني برغم أن المباراة انتهت بالتعادل وقال ايمال إنه لم يتوقع من اللاعبين أكثر من الذي قدموه في المباراة لأنه الأقرب لفريقه والأكثر دراية بالظروف المحيطة بالمريخ ويعي مدى إرهاق اللاعبين الذي نتج عن الرحلة الطويلة من الجزائر إلى الخرطوم التي امتدت لـ26 ساعة وعاد الأحمر ليلعب بعد 48 ساعة فقط من وصوله مباراة قوية وصعبة أمام الخرطوم لذلك كانت المعاناة الكبيرة والنتيجة التعادلية, وأقر لوك ايمال بأن فريقه لم يبدأ المباراة بشكل جيد لأنه وإلى جانب الظروف التي ذكرها أثّرت الأجواء المتوترة في الفترة الماضية على اللاعبين وأفقدتهم التركيز وظهرت العديد من السلبيات على الأداء في الشوط الأول الأمر الذي جعل الخرطوم يسيطر بصورة ممتازة ويصنع العديد من الفرص لكن ايمال عاد وأشار إلى أنه استطاع أن يتدارك هذا الأمر في الشوط الثاني وأن يقدم فريقه بصورة ممتازة بدليل ركلة الجزاء التي حصل عليها الفريق مع انطلاقة الشوط الثاني والتي كانت كفيلة بمنح الأحمر النقاط الثلاث لو تم تنفيذها بالدقة المطلوبة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جماهير المريخ بالشرقية تهنئ الاتفاق بصعوده للممتاز



قدمت رابطة مشجعى المريخ بالمنطقة الشرقية بالسعودية التهنئة لنادي الاتفاق ادارة واعضاء شرف ولاعبين وجماهير؛ بمناسبة تأهل الفريق لدوري عبداللطيف جميل للموسم المقبل، وقد شكلت رابطة مشجعى المريخ حضورا انيقا في مدرجات ملعب الامير محمد بن فهد، وحملت لافتات قدمت من خلالها التهنئة للاتفاق وقد وجدت هذه اللفتة البارعة الاشادة من مجلس ادارة نادي الاتفاق وجماهيره الغفيرة، والتي وصفت هذه البادرة بغير المستغربة من الجماهير السودانية على وجه العموم، وجماهير نادي المريخ على وجه الخصوص.

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*[QUOTE]عقدت لجنة تسجيلات المريخ برئاسة اللواء كمال شقاق اجتماعا مساء امس مع رئيس النادي المهندس اسامة ونسي بمكتب الاخير ، قدم من خلاله رئيس اللجنة تنويرا كاملا بخصوص ما يجري في الملف ، وحسب المتابعات الدقيقة فان الاجتماع ناقش عددا من الاسماء علي الصعيد المحلي والتي تم ترشيحها بواسطة فنيين بعد ان تمت متابعتها بصورة دقيقة طوال مباريات النصف الاول من الدوري الممتاز ، وناقش الاجتماع بصورة مستفيضة الوضع المالي للنادي وكيفية التعامل مع فترة الانتقالات الصيفية ، وتشير الصحيفة الي ان الاجتماع طرح لعدد من اللاعبين الاجانب الذين يفاضل النادي للتعاقد مع بعضهم من اجل قيادة الفرقة الحمراء خلال مشوارها المقبل في المنافسة المحلية والافريقية في حالة نجاح الفريق في عبور منافسة الكونفدرالي الكوكب المراكشي ، وامسك اعضاء اللجنة التسجيلات عن ذكر اللاعبين الذين يبحث النادي عن التعاقد معهم وقطع رئيس اللجنة الواء كمال شقاق بان اعضاء لجنته تعاهدوا علي السرية وان يظل الملف طي الكتمان...
مضيفا: علي جماهير المريخ ان لا تقلق وتدرك اننا سنعمل علي تلافي كل اخطاء الماضي ولن نتعاقد مع اي لاعب ما لم نكن واثقين من قدرته علي تقديم الاضافة المطلوبة واقتحام الخيارات الاساسية بالنسبة للجهاز الفني في الفترة القادمة...وقال شقاق ان كل اللاعبين الذين تم التأمين عليهم يملكون القدرة علي تحقيق النجاح المطلوب وقيادة الفريق بشكل رائع علي الصعيدين المحلي وحتي الافريقي...وحسب متابعات الصحيفة فإن لجنة التسجيلات قطعت شوطا بعيدا في التفاوض مع الاسماء المحلية والاجنبية المرصودة والتي باتت قاب قوسين او ادني من الانضمام الي صفوف المريخ في التسجيلات الصيفية المقبل[/QUOTE واللــــــــــــــه مع احترامي الشديد للشفت كمال شقاق ..بس نفسي ومنى عيني اصدق التسييرين ديل لان فيهم من يضيع جهد الاخرين من التسيرين وهم تسيريون ..شقاق والحارث شفوت ونفسهم يخدموا لكن المشكلة في البعتر ليهم وده الطفش الحارث ..
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*[QUOTE]




			
				عقدت لجنة تسجيلات المريخ برئاسة اللواء كمال شقاق اجتماعا مساء امس مع رئيس النادي المهندس اسامة ونسي بمكتب الاخير ، قدم من خلاله رئيس اللجنة تنويرا كاملا بخصوص ما يجري في الملف ، وحسب المتابعات الدقيقة فان الاجتماع ناقش عددا من الاسماء علي الصعيد المحلي والتي تم ترشيحها بواسطة فنيين بعد ان تمت متابعتها بصورة دقيقة طوال مباريات النصف الاول من الدوري الممتاز ، وناقش الاجتماع بصورة مستفيضة الوضع المالي للنادي وكيفية التعامل مع فترة الانتقالات الصيفية ، وتشير الصحيفة الي ان الاجتماع طرح لعدد من اللاعبين الاجانب الذين يفاضل النادي للتعاقد مع بعضهم من اجل قيادة الفرقة الحمراء خلال مشوارها المقبل في المنافسة المحلية والافريقية في حالة نجاح الفريق في عبور منافسة الكونفدرالي الكوكب المراكشي ، وامسك اعضاء اللجنة التسجيلات عن ذكر اللاعبين الذين يبحث النادي عن التعاقد معهم وقطع رئيس اللجنة الواء كمال شقاق بان اعضاء لجنته تعاهدوا علي السرية وان يظل الملف طي الكتمان...
مضيفا: علي جماهير المريخ ان لا تقلق وتدرك اننا سنعمل علي تلافي كل اخطاء الماضي ولن نتعاقد مع اي لاعب ما لم نكن واثقين من قدرته علي تقديم الاضافة المطلوبة واقتحام الخيارات الاساسية بالنسبة للجهاز الفني في الفترة القادمة...وقال شقاق ان كل اللاعبين الذين تم التأمين عليهم يملكون القدرة علي تحقيق النجاح المطلوب وقيادة الفريق بشكل رائع علي الصعيدين المحلي وحتي الافريقي...وحسب متابعات الصحيفة فإن لجنة التسجيلات قطعت شوطا بعيدا في التفاوض مع الاسماء المحلية والاجنبية المرصودة والتي باتت قاب قوسين او ادني من الانضمام الي صفوف المريخ في التسجيلات الصيفية المقبل[/
			
		


QUOTE واللــــــــــــــه مع احترامي الشديد للشفت كمال شقاق ..بس نفسي ومنى عيني اصدق التسييرين ديل لان فيهم من يضيع جهد الاخرين من التسيرين وهم تسيريون ..شقاق والحارث شفوت ونفسهم يخدموا لكن المشكلة في البعتر ليهم وده الطفش الحارث ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﺆﺟﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ

ﻛﺸﻔﺖ  ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺎﺕ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ  ﺑﺎﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻓﻘﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ والهلال ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﺮ ﻣﻦ  ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻭﺍﻓﺎﺩﺕ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺆﺟﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﻭﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 
محمدالطيب كبور 
تعادل مر وعادل

وضح تاثير غيابات عناصر اساسية في توليفة المريخ (رمضان عجب وراجي عبدالعاطي وبكري المدينة وامير كمال ومصعب عمر )علي شكل الاداء العام للفرقة الحمراء حيث لم يقدم الاحمر بالشكل المطلوب في الشوط الاول الذي تميز فيه الخرطوم الوطني وقاد عدة هجمات خطرة علي مرمي جمال سالم تصدي لها دفاع المريخ الذي استبسل فيه المتالق علي جعفر والعائد لخانته القديمة احمد عبدالله ضفر مع التصدي الجيد لجمال سالم لعدد من الكرات الخطره واستمر الشوط الاول والذي كانت الافضلية فيه للكماندوز الذين لعبو بطريقة حماسية واحسنو الانتشار في الملعب مع الضغط علي حامل الكرة واستطاع فريق الخرطوم الوطني صنع فرص حقيقة كادت ان تضعهم في المقدمة وهو وضع استشعر لوك ايمال خطورته فبادر باجراء التبديل الاول له وقضي بخروج الغاني كريم الحسن الذي كان ضيف شرف ولم يقدم شيئا يذكر ليحل بديلا له مواطنه اوغستين اكرا الذي تحرك افضل من كريم الحسن وتعامل معه دفاع الكوماندوز بصرامة للحد من خطورتة لينتهي الشوط الاول سلبيا

الشوط الثاني بالنسبة للمريخ منذ بدايتة وضح فيه ان بعض المعالجات تمت بعد ان استشعر البلجيكي خطورة المنافس الذي لم يخفي رغبتة في الظفر بنقاط المباراة وسنحت فرصة التسجيل للمريخ في الدقيقة الثانية بعد العرقلة التي تمت للغاني كوفي فرانسيس داخل منطقة جزاء الخرطوم الوطني واحتسبها الحكم ضربة جزاء اهدرها علاءالدين يوسف حينما مرت تسديدتة جوار القائم وبعدها زاد المريخ من ضغطه علي مرمي الاولاد بقية التسجيل مع تراجع للخرطوم الوطني مع الاعتماد علي المرتدات التي لم تخلو من الخطوره وهو وضع جعل البلجيكي يلجا لخيار التبديل اولا بتبديل اتضراري بخروج علاء الدين يوسف للاصابة ودخول امير كمال وبعده بدقائق استنفد لوك ايمال تبديلاته بالدفع ببكري المدينة بديلا لمحمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة لتنشيط الهجوم وسنحت العديد من الفرص التي لم تستثمر بشكل جيد للمريخ واخطرها مع خواتيم الشوط الثاني من التسديدة القوية والمباغتة لتراوري والتي تصدي لها عادل عبدالرسول ببراعة ليحولها لركنية والزمن المبدد والمقدر ب4 دقائق شهد هجمات خطره للفريقين لتنتهي المباراة سلبية في نتيجتها وسلبية باداء المريخ الذي لم يقدم مايشفع له لتحقيق الفوز

الخرطوم الوطني اظهر ندية للمريخ طوال شوطي المباراة واجاد الانتشار والضغط علي حامل الكرة ولم يتراجع حتي بعد تحسن اداء المريخ في الشوط الثاني ونتيجة التعادل التي انتهت عليها المباراة عادلة لماقدمه الفريقان في المباراة وضربة الجزاء المهدرة اعادت الامل للكوماندوز من جديد وجعلتهم يقاتلون بذات الروح التي بداؤا بها اللقاء

اكثر وضوحا

الغيابات يجب ان لاتؤثر في فريق كالمريخ وكل الموجودين بالكشف الاحمر يجب ان يكونو علي اتم الاستعداد لتعويض اي غيابات والا فلاحوجة لوجودهم

كريم الحسن لم يقنع واستنفد كافة فرصه ومشاركتة دوما تاتي خصما علي المريخ وحسنا فعل لوك ايمال وهو يستبدله في الشوط الاول بعد وصل لقناعة بان الغاني لايملك مايقدمه

جمال سالم واصل في تميزه وانقذ مرمي المريخ من فرص مضمونة وهو تميز ليس غريبا علي حامي عرين الزعيم

سلمون جابسون استعاد بريقه وقدم اداء جاد وكذالك كوفي فرانسيس الذي تحرك بايجابية كبيرة مع تميز لقلبي الدفاع ضفر وعلي جعفر وغياب اللاعب صانع اللعب هو ماافتقده المريخ فالهجوم ظل معزول تماما

مجرد سؤال

لمتين تؤثر الغيابات في المريخ ..??

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى الأبيض غداً.. الكبار يعودون لقيادة الأحمر أمام هلال التبلدي

دون راحة أو فرصة لالتقاط الأنفاس يعود فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ للتدريبات مساء اليوم ويؤدي مرانه الأساسي لمباراته أمام هلال الأبيض الثلاثاء لحساب الجولة الثانية عشرة لمسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز، وكان المريخ قد أدى أمس مباراته أمام الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة الحادية عشرة بعد فترة قصيرة من عودته من الجزائر.
وستغادر بعثة المريخ صباح غد إلى الأبيض لمواجهة الهلال وستشهد المباراة عودة بعض كبار النجوم الذين غابوا عن المواجهة أمس أمام الخرطوم الوطني، بسبب الإصابة، وكان ثمانية من اللاعبين قد غابوا وهم أمير كمال، رمضان عجب، مصعب عمر، عمر بخيت، عبده جابر بكري المدينة، وسيستعيد المريخ بعض هؤلاء ليدعموا تشكيلته في النزال الشرس أمام هلال الأبيض المدجج باللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة، ولن تكون المباراة سهلة لأصحاب القمصان الحمراء غير أن الفوز يبقى مطلبا ملحا لكون الفريق يرغب في استعادة الصدارة وتحقيق الفوز في كل مبارياته المتبقية.
سياسة جديدة ومبدأ المداورة حاضر
ماراثون المباريات المرهق سيجبر إيميل على مبدا المداورة بين اللاعبين حتى يتفادى الإرهاق والإصابات التي قد تلحق ببعض اللاعبين، وتعتبر مباريات الدوري إعدادا نموذجيا لمباراة الكوكب المراكشي التي حدد لها السبت الموافق السابع من مايو المقبل وسيؤدي أبناء القلعة الحمراء جولة الذهاب على ملعبهم قبل أن يشدوا الرحال إلى مراكش لخوض لقاء الإياب.
الجهاز الفني للمريخ سيمنح بعض اللاعبين راحة في مباراة هلال الأبيض ليعودوا ويشاركوا أمام هلال كادوقلي في التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري قبل أن يعود الفريق للخرطوم ويستعد لمواجهة الأهلي عطبرة وهي المباراة الأخيرة للفريق قبل مواجهة المغربي.
سانحة نموذجية
ماراثون المباريات المرهق الذي سيجبر المدرب على التعديل المستمر في التشكيلة سيقابله منح الفرصة لكل اللاعبين في المشاركة وكان عدد كبير من نجوم المريخ قد غابوا عن المشاركة في الفترة الماضية لصعوبة التغيير في التشكيلة غير أن البرنامج الضاغط وتخوف الجهاز الفني من إرهاق بعض اللاعبين سيجبر المدرب على منح كل اللاعبين فرصة المشاركة وينتظر أن يظهر المعز محجوب في بعض المباريات.
خيارات جيدة
يملك مدرب المريخ خيارات جيدة في عدد من وظائف الملعب وستمنح عودة المصابين الجهاز الفني المزيد من الخيارات، وفي حراسة المرمى سيتبادل جمال سالم والمعز محجوب فرصة المشاركة، بينما سيكون أحمد عبد الله ضفر، على جعفر، أمير كمال متاحين أمام المدرب بينما سيستعين المدرب بعلاء الدين يوسف أو جابسون سالمون عند الطوارئ وربما استبعد المدرب صابر عطبرون لعدم الجاهزية، وعلى الأطراف ساهمت جهوزية بخيت خميس في إنهاء أية معاناة لغياب مصعب عمر وشارك اللاعب بانتظام في كل المباريات بينما كانت عودة مازن شمس الفلاح بمثابة الخبر الجيد للوك بعد إصابة رمضان عجب، وفي خط الوسط أنهي جابسون سلمون المعاناة في وظيفة المحور تماما ومنح خط الوسط المزيد من الهيبة سيما بعد تألق علاء الدين يوسف اللافت في كل المباريات ويملك الجهاز الفني خيارا اضافيا بإشراك عمر بخيت الذي سيعود في مباراة هلال الأبيض ليمنح لوك علاء الدين راحة على الأرجح، فيما لم يتأثر المريخ بغياب راجي لوجود ستيفن أوكراه وكوفي فرانسيس.
وفي خط الهجوم عوض تراوري وعنكبة غياب بكري المدينة في مباراة الأمس وينتظر إيميل لوك اكتمال جاهزية عبده جابر ليكون خيارا إضافيا.
الفضائيات المصرية تصف المريخ بالفريق المرعب
وصف الإعلامي خالد الغندور في برنامجه الناجح ( الكورة مع بندق) وصف المريخ بالفريق المرعب مبينا أن الأحمر يقدم مستويات متميزة ولم يحالفه التوفيق في مباراته أمام وفاق سطيف، بندق لم يستبعد تأهل الأندية الهابطة من الأبطال لمجموعات الكونفدرالية، معتبرا أن أندية المريخ، مازيمبي، والنجم الساحلي تملك خبرات هائلة ستمكنها من تجاوز أندية الكونفدرالية، وشارك الإعلامي طارق رضوان زميله خالد الغندور الرأي واعتبر أن المريخ السوداني يملك فريقا متميزا معتبرا أن الفرقة الحمراء قادرة على تقديم مستوى متميز مؤكدا أن التنافس في الكونفدرالية سيكون شرسا للغاية.
هلال الأبيض يعلن الطوارئ لمباراة المريخ
أعلن الجهاز الفني لهلال التبلدي حالة الطوارئ استعدادا لمنازلة المريخ في الجولة القادمة لمسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز بقلعة شيكان ووضع المدير الفني فاروق جبرة برنامجا اعداديا للمباراة منذ وصول البعثة للأبيض وفرض ضوابط مشددة على معسكر الفريق ببيت اللاعبين، وأدى الفريق أمس حصة تدريبيه على ملعب عروس الرمال صحح من خلاله أخطاء مباراة مريخ نيالا ورفع معدل اللياقة البدنية، وسيوالي الفريق برنامجه بحصة تدريبية ساخنة بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين في معسكر يرسم من خلاله الجهاز الفني خطط اللعب التي سيخوض بها المواجهة واختيار العناصر التي ستنفذ الخطة، ويعول جبرة على الدافع المعنوي الكبير لدى اللاعبين في التدريبات، وكان الفريق عاد بنقاط ثمينة من نيالا وتذوق طعم الانتصارات بعد صيام طويل ويجد الفريق مؤازرة كبيرة من انصاره الذين احسنوا استقبال اللاعبين بجانب الحضور المتواصل في التدريبات تشجيعا ومؤازرة حتى يواصل هلال التبلدي الانتصارات والزحف نحو المراكز المتقدمة قبل ختام النصف الأول من الموسم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر يواصل التألق وبخيت يقوم بالدور الدفاعي بصورة ممتازة

واصل أحمد ضفر رحلة الإجادة والتألق في متوسط الدفاع وتصدى للعديد من المحاولات الهجومية الخطيرة من جانب الخرطوم وأدى بقوة وصرامة وأفلح في كسب كل الكرات المشتركة وحولها إلى هجمات مرتدة واستطاع ضفر أن يؤمّن المرمى الأحمر في مواجهة هجوم الخرطوم الوطني المدعوم بخط وسط فعال ولولا الدور الكبير الذي لعبه خط الدفاع في هذه المباراة بقيادة ضفر وعلي جعفر وإلى جانبهما الظهير الأيسر المتميز بخيت خميس الذي قام بالدور الدفاعي على أكمل وجه لما فشل هجوم الخرطوم في الوصول لمرمى جمال سالم وبالمقابل كان مازن شمس الفلاح الحلقة الأضعف في دفاع الفرقة الحمراء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز حتى الان : ـــــــ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يواصل التألق ويساعد فريقه على تفادي الخسارة



كان جمال سالم النجم الأول في المباراة بلا منازع بعد أن قدم أفضل مالديه وتعامل مع كل الكرات التي وصلته بصورة مميزة للغاية وكانت قراراته سليمة في الخروج للتصدي للكرات المعكوسة وللتعامل مع حالات الانفراد التام بالمرمى وأنقذ شباكه من أهداف ما كان سيُلام عليها لو أنها ولجت مرماه وفي آخر دقيقتين أنقذ جمال سالم مرمى المريخ من هدفين واستحق الإشادة على المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه في المباراة التي تحمل فيها العبء الأكبر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين 
السيد والي الخرطوم

* سيادة والي ولاية الخرطوم الفريق أول ركن مهندس عبد الرحيم محمد حسين، كل شيء من حولنا أصبح مربوطا بالسياسة حتى الرياضة أصابها هذا الداء العضال إلى درجة أن كل شيء فيها لازم يمر عبر بوابة المؤتمر الوطني وهذا نتاج سياسة التمكين التي اتبعها الحزب طيلة ال 28 عاما التي قضاها في الحكم…
* وعلى ضوئها سيطر المؤتمر الوطني على مجالس إدارات اللجنة الأولمبية والاتحادات العامة والولائية والأندية وهلم جرا…
* أنا لست سياسيا ولم أنضم في حياتي لأي حزب سياسي فقد لقيت نفسي في الرياضة وترعرعت وشبيت في كنف البيت المريخي السمح منذ نعومة أظافري ومنذ أيام المجد المريخي والرياضة الأهلية السمحة التي تعاقب على إدارتها أشرف وأنبل الإداريين ولهذا بلغ بها السمو مبلغا عظيما من التنافس الشريف واللعب النظيف والتحكيم النزية والخبرة الإدارية الثرة حيث كنا مضرب المثل في كل شيء…
* واليوم سيادة الوالي وانتم المسؤلون عن الرياضة في ولاية الخرطوم التي ينتمي إليها المريخ إداريا ولكنه جماهيريا يمثل غالبية الشعب السوداني، فقد أصبح حال المريخ لا يسر عدو ولا صديق ونريدكم أن تعينوه على تجاوز الأزمة الحقيقية التي يمر بها الآن بحكم موقعكم الدستوري وصلاحياتكم التي كفلها لكم القانون…
* وبصراحة ياسيادة الوالي فإن مشكلة المريخ اليوم مشكلة مال وإدارة فبعد الانجازات الانشائية وتطوير فريق الكرة الاول التي أفرزها عهد جمال الوالي الذي كان المؤتمر الوطني خير معين له ماليا، ذهب جمال الوالي لحاله بعد أن تأثر بالحالة الاقتصادية الطاحنة التي تعيشها الدولة حاليا…
* ونحن كمريخاب لن نرضى أن نكون عالة على الحكومة وعندنا من البنية الأساسية ما يكفي لإقامة مشاريع استثمارية يكفي عائدها للصرف على الأنشطة الشهرية للنادي إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها…
* وأخاطبكم اليوم سيادة الوالي بحكم تجربتكم في انجاح المشاريع الاستثمارية إبان توليكم مقاليد وزارتي الداخلية والدفاع والتي كان لها أبرز الأثر في رفدهما بميزانيات محترمة قللت من الصرف الحكومي المباشر عليهما…
* ونعشم سيادة الوالي وانتم اليوم تتولون مقاليد ولاية الخرطوم أن تستعملوا صلاحياتكم لانقاذ المريخ قبل أن تفرز لنا الانتخابات المقبلة مجلس مفلس جديد ليظل الحال كما هو عليه،نعشم ان تعينوا لنا لجنة تسيير جديدة من شخصيات تتمتع بالخبرتين الإدارية والاستثمارية..
* كما نعشم وقانون الرياضة الجديد المشجع على الاستثمار على الأبواب ، أن تشرفوا على إنشاء شركة المريخ للاستثمار وأن تقرضوها رأسمالا محترما لتتولي تنفيذ المشاريع الاستثمارية للمريخ وذلك بدخول الولاية كشريك أيضا وتشغيلها وتسديد قرضكم بالكامل على المدى الطويل بما فيه أرباح الولاية على أن تعود الملكية الكاملة للمريخ عند انتهاء تسديد القرض…
* واعتقد أن هذه التجربة التي هي ليست بغريب عليكم تنفيذها سيادة الوالي بعد نجاحها في الشرطة والدفاع، ستكون خير معين للمريخ في تحقيق الاستقرار الإداري والفني وتمزيق فاتورة الاعانات الحكومية واستبدالها بدخل ثابت مما يسهم في تطوير الرياضة عبر مفاهيم احترافية وتحقيق انجازات كبيرة باسم السودان…
* لقد سئمنا سيادة الوالي من التخبط العشوائي في مجال إدارة نادي المريخ ولعل تجربة التسيير الأخيرة لخير دليل على ذلك وعليه فإننا نعشم إذا رأت هذه المقترحات النور أن تحل وإلى الأبد معضلة الادارات غير الخبيرة والمفلسة فكريا وماليا…
* إننا يا سيادة الوالي ورغم التخبط الاداري الحالي نصل إلى مراحل متقدمة من البطولات الافريقية فما بالكم إذا حدث هذا الاستقرار المالي والاداري فحتما وبعون الله سنرفد السودان ببطولات خارجية لا مثيل لها وننفع انسان السودان بممارسة رياضة صحية…
* كما ان من شأن اقامة هذه المشاريع الاستفادة من المد الجماهيري الكبير للمريخ في تنفيذها عن طريق الاكتتاب في شركة المريخ للاستثمار ومن خلال الاشتراكات الشهرية وعوائد تشغيل النادي الأسري والمجمع التجاري وصالات الأفراح والفندق وأحواض السباحة وملاعب الخماسيات وإلى غير ذلك من المشاريع ذات الجدوى الاقتصادية العالية التي تلعب جماهير المريخ دورا اساسيا في انجاحها…
* إن ذلك إذا تحقق سيكون ثورة رياضية بحقق وحقيقة ويحسب نجاحه لكم سيادة الوالي في المقام الأول لأن رياضة اليوم باتت صناعة ذات تكلفة عالية وتحتاج إلى إرادة وعزيمة لانجاح مشاريعها تنمية للمواهب التي يعج بها السودان ليس في مجال الكرة فحسب وإنما في مجال جميع الألعاب الرياضية الأخرى لرفع علم السودان في مختلف المحافل الدولية واعتقد ليس هناك مفخرة لنا أكثر من ذلك….
* ونامل ياسيادة الوالي ان يجد مقترحنا هذا القبول منكم في أقرب وقت ممكن حتى نستطيع أن ننقذ المريخ من كبوته الحالية ونعيد له بريقه وألقه وللرياضة عافيتها وسماحتها وليس ذلك على الله بعزيز وهو من وراء القصد ويهدي السبيل…

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
وجهة نظر فنية
نادر الداني
وقفة فنية مع لقاء المريخ بالخرطوم

انتهت مباراة المريخ مع الخرطوم الوطني بنتيجة التعادل السلبي بدون أهداف بعد مباراة مثيرة بين الطرفين كان المريخ فيها هو الطرف الأقل عطاءًا حيث لم يقدم لاعبوه العرض المنتظر بعد أن كان الخرطوم الوطني نداً قوياً صال وجال لاعبوه وقدموا كل شئ في كرة القدم واستلموا ذمام المباراة طولاً وعرضاً وتفسحوا في الأحمر كما يحلو لهم بل أضاعوا سوانح عديدة كانت كفيلة بخروجهم فائزين على المريخ المنهك  والذي لم يقدم لاعبوه أي لمحات فنية تدل على سعيهم لكسب النتيجة سوى بعض الفرص الضئيلة حتى ركلة الجزاء الوحيدة التي احتسبها الدولي احمد عبد العظيم لعبها علاء الدين يوسف شمال حارس الخرطوم خارج المرمى تماماً وكانت هذه هي الفرصة الوحيدة المضمونة والتي كان يمكن من خلالها أن يتقدم المريخ بهدف السبق على الخرطوم الوطني مع العمل على المحافظة عليه طيلة الوقت المتبقي من المباراة لكن للاسف أضاع علاء الدين الأمل المرتجى ومن هنا لم ندر حتى الأن ما قصة ضياع ركلات الجزاء التي اصبحت عقدة للاعبي المريخ بعد أن كان المريخ هو الأفضل في هذه الأمور الفنية.

لعب المريخ بتشكيلة ضمت كل من جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى ــ أحمد عبد الله ضفر ــ علي جعفر ـ مازن شمس الفلاح ـ بخيت خميس في خط الدفاع ثم لعب في الوسط علاء الدين يوسف ـ جابسون سالمون ـ كريم الحسن ـ كوفي ثم تراوري وعنكبة في المقدمة الهجومية .

الاحمر لعب بالاعتماد على خطة 4/4/2 تتحول الى 4/3/3 عند الاستحواذ لكن للاسف وضح منذ بداية المباراة الإرهاق الذي لازم اللاعبين حيث لاحظنا ذلك في حركة لاعبي المريخ البطيئة والتي لم تساعدهم في عملية الاستحواذ على الكرة مع التباعد والتنافر نتيجة الحركة البطيئة وبدأ واضحاً الفارق البدني في التحركات بين لاعبي المريخ ولاعبي الخرطوم حيث استلم لاعبو الخرطوم ذمام المبادرة بنقل الكرات بخفة ورشاقة متناهية وكان حضورهم في المباراة واضحاً منذ البداية عن طريق اللمسة الواحدة والسرعة في التحول من الدفاع الى الوسط ثم الهجوم عن طريق فتح الخانة والتمرير الأرضي السليم فيما لم يستطع لاعبوا المريخ مجاراة فرقة الخرطوم بعد أن فرضوا سيطرتهم على الملعب طولاً وعرضاً وقدموا درساً في فنون الاستلام والتمرير والتقدم والتحكم في الكرة في خط الوسط مع فتح اللعب من الأطراف وبدأ تهديد مرمى جمال سالم عندما تقدم الخرطوم اكثر من مرة عن طريق الاطراف وعكس اكثر من كرة شكلت خطورة كبيرة على مرمى الفدائي جمال سالم والذي انقد المريخ من عدة أهداف محققة كذلك لعب ضفر بمسئولية كبيرة أمام المرمى وقدم مستوى جيد للغاية بالإضافة الى علي جعفر في ابعاد العديد من الكرات الهوائية والأرضية .

ما يهمنا في هذا الشوط هو أن المريخ لعب ببطء شديد وبحماس قليل حيث افتقد المريخ للحركة الدؤوبة في خط الوسط حيث لازم لاعبيه البطء الشديد في علميات الاستلام والتسليم كما افتقد اللاعب الذي يضغط في خط الوسط وكان جابسون سالمون بطيئاً بصورة كبيرة ولم يرتق أداؤه لمستوى أداء علاء الدين يوسف الذي تحرك في خط الوسط وتراجع كثيراً مع الدفاع من اجل حماية المرمى فيما يمكن القول بأن سالمون لعب اسوء مباراة له في الدوري حتى الأن خاصة في شوط اللعب الأول حيث كان معظم اللاعبين في وادي والكرة في واد آخر عدا جمال سالم وضفر وعلي جعفر وبخيت خميس نوعاً ما فيما اكتفى مازن شمس الفلاح بالمهام الدفاعية ولم يتقدم لمساندة الهجوم أو اعمال الدعم اللازم للزميل فيما لم يتحرك كوفي بفعالية في الخطوط الأمامية بسبب الرقابة المفروضة عليه من قبل لاعبي الخرطوم الذين اجادوا بالأمس في عمليات الضغط المتصل وتضييق المساحات على لاعبي المريخ وحرموهم من عدم استعمال الطاقة المحدودة التي لديهم من الوصول الى مرمى عادل عبد الرسول حارس الخرطوم الوطني والذي لم يكن يحتاج في شوط المباراة الأول الى بذل كبير في التصدي للكرات التي وصلت إليه فلقد كانت كلها بسيطة جداً وتعد على أصابع اليد.

خلال هذا الشوط كان أداء كريم الحسن سيئاً للغاية ليقوم البلجيكي ايمال بسحبه من الملعب ويدفع باوكرا في خط الوسط في محاولة منه لدعم الهجوم وتنشيط الوسط قليلاً لكن اوكرا لم يفعل شئ بسبب غياب الدعم وعدم ترابط خطي الوسط مع الدفاع والهجوم لينتهي الشوط الأول بدون أهدف وبحركة جيدة للخرطوم والتي هددت مرمى جمال سالم في اكثر من مناسبة لكنه تعامل مع كل الكرات المرسلة اليه ببراعة ويقظة وتركيز عال جدا .

في الشوط الثاني تحسن حال المريخ قليلاً وبدء لاعبوه في التحرك نحو مرمى الخرطوم حيث تحرر سالمون جابسون وبدء في التحرك قليلاً لكنه ايضاً كان بطئ الحركة مما اكسب لاعبي الخرطوم ثقة اكثر في التقدم ومبادلة المريخ للهجمات ولم يركنوا للدفاع رغم أن المريخ تحرك بفعالية في محاولات جادة لكسب المباراة .

وخلال هذا الشوط أضاع اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف ركلة جزاء للمريخ لعبها شمال الحارس خارج الشباك ليضيع على فريقه فرصة ذهبية في كسب المباراة وتحقيق الثلاثة نقاط وبعدها يخرج علاء الدين نتيجة مخاشنة مع اللاعب بدر الدين قلق ويدخل بديلاً عنه اللاعب أمير كمال لكن الحال ظل كما هو تفوق للخرطوم في خط الوسط وسحب تام للبساط من لاعبي المريخ مع التقدم نحو مرمى جمال سالم لكن الأخير كان يقظاً كما العهد به وثابتاً في كل الكرات التي صوبت نحوه من قبل لاعبي الخرطوم الذين بذلوا جهداً مقدراً في كسب هذا اللقاء وبدء واضحاً أن لاعبي المريخ مصابون بالإرهاق والتعب جراء اللعب المتواصل ولا ندر كيف سيسافر المريخ الى الأبيض لأداء مباراته أمام هلالها بعد غدِ الثلاثاء وكيف سيكون حال اللاعبين وهم يلعبون مباراة كل 48 ساعة وما هو رأي المجلس فيما يحدث من لجنة البرمجة والى متى سيتم استهداف المريخ من قبل مثل هذه اللجان لان مهمة هذه اللجان هي تتمثل في برمجة تلك المباريات حسب ما يقتضيه وضع كل نادي وظروفه ومعروف أن المريخ يمثل السودان في بطولة الاتحاد الافريقي وانه الممثل الوحيد للكرة السودانية وبالتالي كان يجب أن تتم مراعاة ظروفه التي يمر بها في تأجيل مثل هذه اللقاءات لتلعب كل أربعة أيام وكذلك إعطاء اللاعبين فرصة لأخذ انفاسهم استعداداً للقاء الكوكب المراكشي في السابع من مايو القادم باستاد المريخ مع ضرورة تهيئتهم بصورة جيدة وسط أجواء من الراحة والتمارين لتفكيك العضلات وعودة المصابين واعطائهم الفرصة ايضاً للشفاء الكامل حتى يظهر الفريق بصورة أجمل مما يكون لكن عمليات الضغط على لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني قد تفقد الفريق بعض اللاعبين المؤثرين في مثل هذه المباريات وستجعل من غيابهم اسباب حقيقية للخروج من الكونفدرالية علماً بأن الفرصة الأن اصبحت كبيرة جدا في تخطي الفريق المغربي والوصول عبره الى دوري المجموعات في بطولة الاتحاد الافريقي ولكن …!!!

عموماً المباراة وفي جزءها الأخير وفي الربع ساعة الأخيرة تحديداً تميزت بالندية والإثارة  والقوة حيث إرتفع الايقاع نتيجة ارتفاع اللياقة البدنية من كلا الفريقين مع تشكيل خطورة كبيرة على مرمى الخرطوم من جانب اوكرا وتراوري الذي أضاع عدة سوانح اخطرها كرته التي حولها حارس الخرطوم عادل الى ركلة ركنية فيما استلم جمال سالم عدة كرات خطرة اهمها كرة نجم الدين عبد الله والتي اطلقها من مسافة بعيدة لكن سالم كان لها بالمرصاد لينتهي اللقاء بالتعادل بدون أهداف ويرتفع المريخ الى ثلاثين نقطة في المركز الثاني والخرطوم الى تسعة وعشرون نقطة في المركز الثالث.

نقاط من المباراة :

    الإعلام احياناً قد يلعب دور كبير في هبوط مستوى فريقه وتراخي لاعبيه لأنه من الواضح ايضاً تأثر لاعبو المريخ بما ذكر في الجرائد الرياضية والمنابر والمنتديات بان اللاعبين سيتاثرون بالإرهاق وسيظهر عليهم التعب الشديد ووو الخ .. وهلم جرا. وذلك لأن اللاعب السوداني يتأثر بما يقال عنه سلباً أو ايجاباً ولو كان الأعلام روج للمباراة باعتبارها قوية وأن الفريق سيقدم العرض المطلوب مع ضرورة الفوز في هذه المباراة لما حدث ما حدث .
    القليل من الجماهير كان حضوراً في هذه المباراة فلقد لاحظنا خلو المدرجات من الجماهير وربما كان ذلك بسبب الخروج الافريقي لكننا نناشد جماهيرا لمريخ بضرورة الوقوف خلف فريقها في كل مباريات الممتاز ولا مجال للاحباط والخنوع والانكسار فعودة الفريق الى سلم التنافس المحلي هي التي ستقود الفريق الى الفوز الافريقي باذن الله .
    لابد من ايجاد حل سريع وناجع لمسالة حقوق اللاعبين ومستحقاتهم المالية وكذلك الجهاز الفني للفريق وإلا فإنه من الأكرم للجنة التسيير أن تبادر بالذهاب اليوم قبل الغد حتى لا نفقد الدوري والبطولة الافريقية في آن واحد عندها لن يذكر لكم تاريخ المريخ سوى الهزائم والانكسارات فلا تسودوا صحائفكم بالسواد والكلام موجه للجنة التسيير واتركوا المريخ في حاله بعد أن ثبت بأنكم لا تقدرون على فعل شئ سوى الكلام والوعود التي لم تنفذ حتى الآن.
    جمال سالم تالق بفدائية وانقذ مرماه من عدة أهداف لو كان هناك اي حارس عادي في مرمى المريخ لحققت الخرطوم فوز كبير عليه من هنا يجب أن نعرف قيمة المحترفين الجيدين والمختارين بدقة متناهية عليه يجب الاستفادة من ذلك في عمليات الاختيار بحيث تكون في قمة المسئولية والدقة .
    كما يجب النظر أيضاً الى المحترف كريم الحسن والذي اثبت أيضاً سوء اختيار لجنة المحترفين وعدم دقتها في عمليات الاختيار مما يؤكد كذلك أن هناك لاعبين محترفين يمكن حضورهم الى المريخ دون أن يقدموا أي فارق في المباريات وهذا ما يجب الالتفات اليه والاستفادة منه خاصة وأن موعد التسجلات على الأبواب .
    فقدان او نزيف المريخ للنقاط لن يتوقف عند محطة الخرطوم طالما كان هناك مجلس للمريخ يسكت عن حقوقه ولا يتحدث وهو يشاهد كيف يتم محاباة المريخ وظلمه في وضح النهار من خلال قرارات قاسية من لجنة البرمجة وهي تعاقب المريخ وتضعه في وجه المدفع .
    تالق ضفر ليس غريباً عليه فهذا اللاعب قدم الكثير للمريخ ومازال وضفر مدافع شجاع يتميز بالقوة والصلابة في التداخلات والالتحامات بالاضافة الى اجادته للالعاب الهوائية .
    مازن شمس الفلاح هذا اللاعب الشاب يعتبر من اميز اللاعبين في خانة الطرف اليمين لكن مشكلته الوحيدة انه لا يحاول التقدم في الطرف اليمين لمساندة الهجوم أو القيام بطلعات هجومية ولا ندر هل هذا بسبب محدودية قدراته في هذه الجزئية أو هي تعليمات من المدرب بعدم التقدم ؟؟؟
    جابسون سالمون وكوفي واوكرا تحس أن هناك أمور غير الإرهاق هي التي منعتهم من احداث التفوق في مباراة الأمس مع الخرطوم !!!
    نأمل اعطاء الفرصة للاعبين ابراهومة والنعسان وعبده جابر في المباريات القادمة لتجهيزهم للمباراة الافريقية نسبة للنقص الحاصل والذي سيحصل في مقبل المباريات نتيجة الاصابات والارهاق والتعب الذي سيحصل جراء اللعب المتواصل .
    في المريخ بالامس انعدمت الروح العالية والاصرار والعزيمة وذلك لأن هذه الصفات لا يمكن نجدها في من يفقدون ذلك من مطالب أو حقوق على الفريق وكذلك الجهاز الفني .
    تراوري هذا اللاعب المحير ظل يقدم مستويات ضعيفة للغاية ولا تتناسب مع ما يصرف عليه من أموال فهذا اللاعب بالأمس كان عالة على الفريق وتوقعنا من ايمال البلجيكي ان يسحبه ويدخل عبده جابر أو حتى لاعب وسط مثل النعسان ولكن شيئاً من ذلك لم يحدث وظل تراوري داخل الميدان دون ان يفعل شئ سوى كرة وحيدة كادت ان تدخل المرمى لكن عادل عبد الرسول ابعدها ببراعة الى ركلة ركنية .

نتمنى أن ينجح المريخ في مباراته المقبلة أمام الهلال الأبيض خاصة وان الهلال يقوده ابن المريخ فاروق جبرة ولديه العديد من النجوم المميزين في صفوفه ،،،،

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااااجل تاجيل مباراة هلال الابيض والمريخ

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم

كتب : الطيب جديد

اجرت لجنة البرمجة التابعة للاتحاد العام تعديل في موعد مباراة هلال الابيض وضيفه المريخ لتلعب يوم الاربعاء الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بدلا عن الثلاثاء السابع والعشرين منه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوجريشة: نشكر الاتحاد العام لتفهمه ظروف المريخ

اشاد الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ بتجاوب الاتحاد العام وتفهمه لظروف المريخ الذي يشارك في البطولة الافريقية (الكونفدرالية) وتعرض معظم لاعبي الفريق لاصابات متفاوتة .. واكد انهم عقدوا اجتماع مع لجنة البرمجة بالاتحاد العام وقررت تأجيل مباراة الهلال بالابيض من يوم الثلاثاء لتقام يوم الاربعاء القادم .. كما قررت تأجيل مباراة هلال كادوقلي وبرمجتها في وقت لاحق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق 
جعفر سليمان
 تعويض الهلال!


 *(خروج الهلال من دوري أبطال  أفريقيا، ستكون له تبعات سيتضرر منها المريخ في المقام الأول والأخير..  ولن يكون هناك مجال لتعويض الخروج المبكر للهلال الا الاجتهاد من الجهات  المعلومة لمنحه البطولات المحلية وسيعاني نجوم المريخ كثيرا في المباريات  المحلية بالدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان، وستكون المهمة صعبة وشاقة جدا).
  * السطور اعلاها كتبتها يوم أن غادر الهلال دوري أبطال أفريقيا علي يد  الأهلي طرابلس الليبي مباشرة،  ولم تكن رجما بالغيب او تكهنات خارقة. بل  كان هو المنتظر من مساعدات توفر للفريق المدلل حتي وهو في أفضل حالاته دعكم  من وضعه الراهن!!
 * وضع نجوم المريخ تحت الضغط، لأجل تعطيل المسيرة
 أمر لا بد منه حتي يعوض الهلال خروجه المبكر بنيل بطولة الدوري الممتاز، ولا بأس من مساعدته أيضا للفوز بكأس السودان.
  * وحتي إن لم يقدر للهلال الخروج المبكر، فأنه كان موعودا ببطولة هذا  الموسم، بعد أن فقد نسخة الموسم الماضي لعدم إحترام إدارته القانون،  والخروج عليه محدثا فوضي وجد مقابلها تنازلا  غير مسبوق من قبل السلطات  برغم محاولة (بعض) قادة الاتحاد التماسك.
 * والوضع الطبيعي في وجود  (الداعمين) بلجان الاتحاد المختلفة، يجد الهلال سندا يفرغ المنافسة من  مضمونها ويطمس كل صور العدالة داخل الملعب وخارجه حتي بات أمر التفوق عليه  في أسوأ حالاته أمر شاقا جدا.. ودونكم ما تعرض له أهلي عطبرة قبل يومين!!
  * سيخضع المريخ للبرمجة الضاغطة كما كان يحدث دائما مهما أختلفت الإدارات  وهو ما يصيبنا دائما بالحيرة، لدرجة الإقتناع  بهشاشة الكوادر الإدارية  بالمريخ علي مر الزمان!!
 * وأتوقع أيضا أن ينصاع مجلس إدارة المريخ  لقرار تأجيل مباراة القمة إلي الدورة الثانية وفقا للمخطط اللئيم المرسوم  بدقة الذي يهدف إلى منح الهلال الوقت لتدعيم صفوفه ومعرفة مدربه الجديد  بتفاصيل الفريق وبالتالي إمكانية الوقوف بوجه الزعيم.
 * وفي المقابل  تتكفل البرمجة الظالمة بضعضعة عظم المريخ وكسره إن أمكن ذلك،  فلا يستقيم  عقلا أن يخرج المريخ من كل مبارياته سليما.. خاصة وأن الفريق يعاني أصلا من  إصابات كبيرة وسط لاعبيه وهو ما يزيد الطين بلة.
 * لن يجد  (الداعمين) فرصة أفضل من هذه من أجل تنفيذ مخططاتهم الرامية إلى تجريد  المريخ من اللقب المحلي و (ترضية) الهلال الغاضب منذ العام الماضي والفاقد  للتواجد الإفريقي في هذا الموسم.. وهو ما يعني صيفا ساخنا علي المريخ.
  * ونحن نري أنه من الضرورة بمكان أن ينسحب المريخ من المنافسة إن أصر  الإتحاد علي قيام القمة بعد نهاية فترة التسجيلات التكميلية، وقد ثبت أن  الإنسحاب لا يؤثر علي وضع الفرق والدليل وجود الهلال والامل عطبرة الآن  بالنسخة الحالية برغم الانسحاب من مباريات نهاية الموسم الماضي.
 *  ولن يتضرر المريخ الا بفقدان لقب الممتاز، وهو أصلا سيفقده من خلال سيناريو  موضوع بحرفية كبيرة وتمرس ، لذا لا بد من إتخاذ موقف ثابت بسحب الفريق من  المنافسة دون تردد وبعدها لتحرق روما...وليسجل التاريخ فشل اتحاد دكتور  معتصم فشله في استقرار المنافسة الاولي لاتحاده لموسمين متتاليين!!!
 في نقاط
 * عندما تمت الموافقة بتأجيل بعض المباريات بناء على طلب المريخ لعقد  معسكر تحضيري بمصر، كان ذلك بمثابة الفرصة النادرة لضغط المريخ ببرمجة  خانقة.
 * يعلم قادة اتحاد الانحياز أن المريخ تعرض لظروف قاسية  ولاعبوه اخذ منهم الارهاق ايما مأخذ وبرغم ذلك ينظرون الي الداعمين للمنافس  يعبثون بالمريخ.
 * لجنة التسيير إن لم تأخذ مواقف صارمة ضد هذا  الانحياز السافر الذي يعاني منه المريخ، فهذا يعتبر بمثابة جريمة ارتكبت  بحق المريخ وتحت رعايتهم .
 * وسقوط المريخ في فخ التعادل بالامس لم يكن أمرا مستبعدا ، لان حال اللاعبين يغني عن السؤال.. والقادم اصعب بكل تأكيد.
 * والمظهر الذي أغضب الجمهور،  والنتيجة السلبية التي خرج بها النجوم، نتاج لارهاق كبير تعرضوا له الفترة الماضية.
 * والله يستر في قادم المواعيد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
الصحفي المغضوب عليه من الجميع

* كنت أضع في اعتقادي بأن خالد عز الدين مغضوب عليه من قبل جماهير المريخ وبعض قادة الاتحاد العام .

* إلا أن ما سطره أبرز قادة الإعلام والرأي العام في الهلال خلال الأيام السابقة يوضح بأن خالد أضحى مغضوباً عليه من أبناء جلدته.

* بالأمس القريب سطرت الزميلة فاطمة الصادق الآتي: (يبدو أن ضربات الكاردينال المتوالية في التسجيلات جعلت البعض يهضرب ويبحث عن ملفات لا يعرف كل تفاصيلها كما هو حال خالد عزالدين..)

* كردنة لن يسمح بدخول السماسرة في التسجيلات وعليك يا خالد ان تبحث عن نادٍ تسجل فيه مواسيرك وأظن أن رد الريس عليك قد كان واضحاً في التسجيلات الفائتة.

* أمّا الزميل الرشيد علي عمر فكتب: (لن يتوقف حقد خالد عز الدين على الأسياد كلما تسنح له الفرصة لأن نجاحها يذكره دائماً بمشاريعه الفالصو التي لم تعش أكثر من شهر في المكتبات.

* نجحت الصدى وجاءت بعدها حبيب البلد والأسياد واليوم التالي، فركز في شغلك لأن متابعة نجاحات الآخرين لن تصنع لك نجاحاً.

* أو واصل مشوار توظيفك محرر كاتب عمود عند الناشرين للنجاح مواصفات لا تملك أدناها يا راجل.

* خالد عزالدين يقول بأنه لا يرد على ما يكتب ضده رغم أنه كان يرد باستمرار على اتهامات صلاح ادريس له.

* كنت أتوقع أن يرد على فاطمة الصادق والرشيد علي عمر.. إلا أنني أصبت بدهشة وهو يتحدث عن نجاحات الرشيد طاهر أمين خزينة نادي المريخ، عجب!!.

صدى ثانٍ

* تأجيل مباراة القمة إلى الدورة الثانية بمثابة أجندة لخدمة نادٍ بعينه.

* الكل يدرك بأن المريخ حالياً في أوج نشاطه وفي قمة الروح المعنوية.

* والمردود الجيد في المباراة الأخيرة أمام وفاق سطيف في أرضه ووسط جماهيره أدخل الرعب في الأهلة.

* وتخوفوا من فضيحة قد تفوق خماسية مازيمبي وسباعية المقاولون العرب والقراقير.

* والتأجيل فرصة سانحة لكل أهل المريخ ليكونوا على قلب رجل واحد.. ويناهضوا القرار الجائر ضد المريخ.

* لم يكتفوا بالبرمجة الضاغطة مع أقوى وأشرس فرق الممتاز الثلاثة الوطني، هلال الأبيض وأسود كادوقلي في أقل من اسبوع.

* وواصلوا برنامجهم بتأجيل القمة لترميم الصفوف.

* أتحدوا يا أهل المريخ.. ففي الاتحاد قوة وأرهبوا من أصدر قرار التأجيل من أجل هدم استقرار الزعيم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
الكواكب احتفلوا بالقمر

وعلى حائط منزله كان يرسم نجمة

كما رسم في كراسة الاغنية السودانية احلي الرسومات

رحم الله محمد علي ابو قطاطي كان مبدعا بحق

كما كان يهوي المريخ ابو بطولات خارجية بحق

لذلك لم ينفك ابو قطاطي عن ابو بطولات

ابو قطاطي كان يبني الاغنيات ناطحات السحاب واقرانه في البيم الاول

ولعل ليلاه هي النجمة

فلا يمكن ان يطلب من غيرها

اقدلي.. وسكتي الخشامة

وانزلي في العوازل كي

ولعله لم يقصد سوى الصفوة حينما شدا

الناس القيافة

وان اختلف الناس في هل كان يقصد الدماعة حينما حكى عن صاحب المرسال

نحول جسمو

وشحوب لونو

براك احسن تعال شوفو

رحم الله محمد علي ابو قطاطي فلقد ترجم امجاد الامة واعطاها ترجمان من تحس وتحوز من مكارم لما قال

الفينا مشهودة

ولقد شهدت الاجيال للجموعي الفنجري بالموهبة الباذخة واستاذية الصياد في شركه للطرائد من عصي الكلمات والسهل الممتنع

سواة العاصفة بي ساق الشتيل الني

وكت السيل يكسح ما يفضل شي

ده كان حبك وكت حسيتبو

شفت الدنيا دارت بي

..........

وكويكب المغرب يرتجف لما عرف انه سيقابل الكوكب الاحمر هناك حيث نصهر الجبال بمطر النار وتشتعل الانهار والبحار. محظوظ كوكب مراكش فسيدون في اجندة ذكرياته انه قابل الكبير المريخ...ولا لوم عليه ولا عتاب اذا ما انهزم.. فالمريخ لا قدرو لا لحم سدرو

.....

شكرا برهان ومحسن. لعل هذا ما يجب ان يقال للمدربين مع صوت شكر بمايكرفون.. اي تبديل لايمال الآن يعني الميل عن طريق المريخ المعبد في البطولة الافريقية والدوري الى دقداق الانهزام والمشاكل والمشاتل...

.......

يلعب المريخ اليوم ضد الخرطوم الوطني في مباراة قوية وصعبة...المريخ المرهق من توالي الاسفار سيقابل اندية طارت باكرا واراحت واستراحت.. المريخ والخرطوم مباريات مثيرة على الدوام لكن معظمها حسم لصالح الحاسم ..الا ان مباراة اليوم تختلف لمصادفتها ظرفا استثنائيا ...ايمال صرح انه لا يخاف الا الاصابات.. لكن لعب مباريات متتالية ضد خصوم مترصدين سيكون الخروج من كل هذه المطبات بلا اصابات بكاد يكون مستحيلا...لاعبو الاندية الاخرى سيلعبون في هذا التوقيت بحماس اضافي لاقتراب فترة الانتقالات التكميلية وكلهم يمني النفس باللعب في المريخ...على ان المريخ قادر باسمه الكبير وبأسه الاكبر من الفوز اليوم والايام التالية...

..

على لجنة التسيير ان تخاطب الاتحاد ولجانه باقوى العبارات لتحذيره من مغبة الالتفاف حول برمجة المباربات الآتية وبالخصوص مباراة القمة...استمرأ الهلال الانسحاب من مباريات ختام الموسم لكن الهروب من مباريات المنتصف فهذا امر جديد.. كما ان الاشارة الى حيادية الحكام يبقي واجبا.. لقد شاهدنا تاثير الحكام في نتائج المباريات وآخرها كان في عطبرة.

.........

تصريح السيد الوزير بان اعلان لجنة تسيير جديدة وارد اعطى بعض امل.. فانعقاد الجمعية العمومية بعد فترة الانتقالات مثل الجس ما بعد الذبح...

ولا ابلغ من تصريح اللواء شقاق.. حاضرون لدعم المريخ بلاعبين جيدين اذا ما توفر المال.

مع التأكيد ان النفرة مثل الدفرة قد تدور العربية لكن هذا لا ينفي ان بها علة

.......

مسكين بشة منذ ان كشف العشري عن نية الكاردينال لشطبه مع العجائز الآخرين اصبح لا يستطيع اللعب .....

........

حديث الدماعة عن تواضع المراكشي غريب.. ان كان يقبع في مركز متأخر في الدوري فليس هذا شأن المريخ ولا جاكي شأنه.. مركزه في دوري بلاده مثل مركز نيل شندي في دورينا.... هو النيل بالذمة في الثلاثة الكم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
حلو مشاكل الهلال بعيداً عن المريخ


* عندما أجرى الاتحاد قرعة الممتاز لهذا الموسم كان يعلم ان القرعة لعدد 18 نادياً.. بعد الاستثناء لمعالجة تمرد الهلال والأمل عطبرة.

* لجنة الخرمجة كانت تعلم أن 18 نادياً تحتاج برمجة مبارياتها لثمانية عشر اسبوعاً مع اسبوع راحة مع تواريخ رزمانة الكاف للأندية المشاركة أفريقياً ومشاركة المنتخب.

* اربعة أشهر ونصف بالتمام والكمل بدون المباريات المحددة من قبل الكاف ورغم ذلك درجوا على برمجة مباراتين في الأسبوع الواحد ومع كل هذه المعالجات فشلوا فشلاً ذريعاً في البرمجة العادلة.

* أي حديث عن تأجيل وترحيل مباراة القمة للدورة الثانية سينسف الموسم وهذا يوضح أن المقصود بتلك المريخ.

* بعض لجان الاتحاد وأذرع الهلال داخل الاتحاد لا هم لهم غير إثارة المشاكل ووضع المتاريس أمام المريخ.

* بعض المتعصبين الذين يعملون داخل اروقة الاتحاد عليهم خلع العباءة الزرقاء وأن يتذكروا ان المريخ الآن يمثل الوطن قبل كل شيء.

* من يسعى لمحاباة الهلال وانتشاله من معاناته عليه أن يفعل ذلك بعيداً عن المريخ فالمريخ ليس معنياً بما يفعله بعض المتعصبين في منظومة الاتحاد.

* على مجلس ونسي ان يعلم ان جماهير المريخ لن تقبل أن تحل مشاكل الهلال ومعاناته من هروب المدرب وشطب اللاعبين الأجانب بعيداً عن المريخ.

* نادي يمارس العطالة الأفريقية ورغم ذلك تجد من لا يعجبه تمثيل المريخ للسودان في المنافسات الأفريقية.

* على هلالاب الاتحاد أن يشجعوا ناديهم ومعشوقهم وهم أحرار في ذلك ولكن ليس على حساب عدالة المنافسة.

* من وضع الخرمجة عليه أن يتحمل تبعات خطأه وان يتحلى ولو بقليل من الشجاعة ويستقيل حتى يحترمه الناس بعد ان افتضح امره.

* هلالاب الاتحاد اثبتوا أنهم أكثر هلالية من رئيس الهلال نفسه..

* دوري أصبح تفوح منه رائحة كريهة تزكم الأنوف ويمارس فيه الظلم والشمس في رابعة النهار.

* دوري برمجته بالطلب لنادٍ معين يجلس فيه مدرب الهلال ليضع برمجة مبارياته للاستحقاق الأفريقي وعند ما يتعلق الأمر بالمريخ يحدث العكس.

* على لجنة التسيير ان تعلم ان القضية أصبحت جماهيرية ولن يقبل جمهور المريخ بحل مشاكل الهلال العاطل أفريقيا على حساب المريخ الذي يمثل الوطن في الكونفدرالية.

* ينتظر الجميع من ونسي أن يتخذ خطوة شجاعة تحسب له لا عليه ولا على لجنة التسيير.

* لم نتعود الإنصاف والعدل من الاتحاد ولجانه والجميع يشعر بالمرارة والحزن لما يفعله هذا الاتحاد من ظلم وتجني وعدم عدالة.

* إذا كانت لجنة الخرمجة تحترم المريخ ككيان لكان عليها أن تستشير المريخ في هذه المكيدة الزرقاء.

* إذا كان الهلال يرغب في ترحيل المباراة كان عليهم التقدم بطلب بدل الاختباء خلف هلالاب الاتحاد والايعاز لهم بما يرغبون فيه.

* إذا رغب الاتحاد في الترحيل وان لابد منه فعليهم بترحيل مباراة المريخ وهلال كادوقلي أو المريخ وهلال الأبيض أو المريخ والأهلي شندي ويتركوا مباراة القمة في مكانها.

* استغرب والله من اتحاد يفترض فيه العدالة والنزاهة ومعاملة كل الأندية بنفس الحياد وعدم تصدير مشاكل الهلال ومعاناته لأندية أخرى.

* من يعشق الهلال ولا يقبل هزيمته هو حر وحق مكفول له ولكن يجب ان لا يكون اعضاء الاتحاد بهذه الكيفية.

* اتحاد يحارب ممثل الوطن ويدلل العاطل..

* نرى كيف تم ضغط المريخ بمباريات كثيفة دون رحمة أو نظرة معقولية لما يعانيه من ارهاق والهلال مرتاح لشهر بلا تنافس داخلي أو خارجي.



*

----------


## elsmani ali

*احمد محمد الحاج
رحيق رياضي 
مريخ منزوع الدسم


* أهدر المريخ نقطتين ثمينتين وقدّم واحدة من أسوأ مبارياته ببطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز في استهلالية ماراثون المباريات الحاسمة .

* لا استفاد من ركنياته (السبع) ولا استثمر ركلة الجزاء (الصحيحة).

* فريق يسود تنظيمه (الهرج والمرج) وضعف البناء الهجومي وغياب الرقابة الدفاعية الصارمة وافتقار خط وسطه للحلول الفردية.

* سؤال :: كم مرة لجأ لاعبو المريخ للتسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء؟

* العنوان الأبرز لمواجهة الأمس هو (المريخ ينجو من هزيمة محققة).

* دفع البلجيكي لوك ايمال بتوليفة تكونت من (جمال سالم – بخيت خميس – علي جعفر – ضفر – مازن شمس الفلاح – كوفي – علاء الدين يوسف – سلمون – كريم الحسن – تراوري – عنكبة).

* خلال هذا الشوط ظهر المريخ بلا نكهة ولا طعم ولا رائحة ولا لون وقدّم نفسه بصورة باهتة جداً وعكس مدى حالة التردّي التي باتت تسود تنظيمه الفني.

* لاعبون يركضون كيفما اتفق لا يعرفون ماذا يريدون ولا يعلمون مراكزهم ومهامهم التكتيكية داخل الملعب.

* خط دفاع (هش) لا يجيد الرقابة الصارمة ولا يعرف كيف يتمركز ويفتقر لأبسط أبجديات رقابة لاعبي الخصم خصوصاً عندما يلعبون بدون كرة وينطلقون من المساحات الخالية التي لا يتواجد فيها أي لاعب.

* خلال هذا الشوط وجد الخرطوم الوطني (أربع) فرص مضمونة لإحراز هدف بعد أن وجد المساحة مشرعة والطريق معبداً بين منطقتي (الوسط) و(الدفاع).

* أما النقطة السوداء بالأمس فتمثلت في خط الوسط الذي ترك (قلق ودومينيك ابوي وكوموندا مايكل وعاطف خالد) يفعلون بالمريخ كل شئ في منطقة المناورة ويتسيدون الشوط الأول بالكامل.

* رباعي خط الوسط  الذي شارك فيه كل من (سالمون – علاء الدين يوسف – كريم الحسن – كوفي) اقتصر على اداء كوفي (هجومياً) وسالمون (دفاعياً) أما الثنائي كريم الحسن وعلاء الدين يوسف فاكتفيا بالفرجة والبطء واللياقة الذهنية الضعيفة فخرج الأول عقب (35) دقيقة فقط وحل بديلاً عنه اوكرا بينما غادر علاء الدين مصاباً بعد أن اطاح بركلة الجزاء بطريقة غريبة وضعيفة.

* وسط لا يضغط على لاعبي الخصم ولا يجيد الحركة بدون كرة ويفتقد للحلول التي تقود لتحقيق الإنتصار لن يقوى على العبور الافريقي.

* لا ندري ماهو المغزى الذي دفع البلجيكي لإهدار تغيير على فريقه عندما أشرك اللاعب البدين (كريم الحسن) منذ البداية.

* ماهى الرسالة التي يريد أن يرسلها لوك ايمال للجميع بإقدامه على حبس اللاعب أمير كمال بمقاعد البدلاء والدفع بكريم الحسن أكبر مقلب في تاريخ تعاقدات المريخ الأجنبية والذي سيدون بجوار سجلات ساندروس وعمو نجاد!!

* مباراة الأمس أثبتت أن الجهاز الفني للمريخ لا يتابع مباريات خصومه ولا يعرف شيئاً عن نقاط قوتها وضعفها لأن الطريقة التي بدأ بها لوك ايمال المباراة تؤكد هذه الجزئية.

* فريق الخرطوم الوطني يتميز بالسرعة والإنضباط الفني والضغط العالي في منطقة المناورة ومع ذلك دفع البلجيكي بلاعب (بدين) ولاعب (بطئ) واعتمد على لاعب وحيد في منطقة المناورة لتقديم الجانب الهجومي وهو كوفي.

* حتى التغيير الذي أجراه لوك ايمال بسحب (عنكبة) وإشراك (بكري المدينة) يؤكّد أن قناعات الجهاز الفني مبنية على (المجاملة) وليس المردود الفني فاللاعب عنكبة كان أكثر نشاطاً وحركة وضغطاً على الخصم واختراقات من الجهة اليمنى لدفاع الخرطوم الوطني.

* بينما شكّل تراوري (ضيف شرف) في الخط الأمامي ولم يفتح الله عليه إلا بتسديدة واحدة في الدقيقة (88).

* مريخ الأمس غير قادر على العبور الافريقي مالم يعيد الجهاز الفني ترتيب اوراقه وتنظيم خطوطه.

* فريق عاجز تماماً عن التسجيل حتى لو استمرت المباراة لأربع وعشرين ساعة لن يقو على الوصول لشباك الخرطوم الوطني بذلك الاداء السلبي والضعف المهاري.

* بتلك الطريقة سيتدحرج الأحمر للمركز الثالث وربما الرابع لأن جميع مبارياته القادمة على شاكلة مباراة الخرطوم الوطني وإن أدى لاعبوه بنفس النهج فعلى الممتاز السلام.

* حاجة أخيرة كده :: أحمر باهت جداً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عااااااجل .. الاتحاد العام يحسم موعد قيام قمة الممتاز خلال (24) ساعة

علمت  المتابعات ان الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم قرر عقد اجتماع طارئ برئاسة د.  معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد خلال (24) ساعة لتحديد موعد قيام مباراة القمة بين  الهلال والمريخ في ختام مباريات الدورة الاولي للدوري الممتاز بعد قيام  لجنة البرمجة بتعليق المباراة بعدم تحديد موعد قيامها.

 

*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*الاخ محمود الدرديري انت الصحفي الوحيد الذي ادركت الحقيقية ولكن لم تحزمها كلها هناك عناصر لم يشملها تقييمك الذي علي راسهم تراوري بالاضافة لاوكرا وكريم الحسن وهم عمر بخيت وعلاء الدين ومعز  هؤلائ اللاعبين لو جبت ليهم اعطم مدربين العالم لا يمكن ان يلعبوا موسم كامل بمستوي واحد والاسوء من ذلك انهم بيقفلوا الطريق امام اللاعبين صغارالسن ويحرموا الفريق من المواهب  ابن وليد علاء الدين اين شيبون اين مجدي اين الطاهر الحاج اين العسان اين ابراهومة لوكان هؤلائ اللاعبون يلعبون منذ العام الماضي في محل هؤلائ الخرد لما ريت اشباح  الان في المريخ  انشاء الله الكتاب كلهم يرتفعوا لمستوي فهمك ده ويط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة البرمجة تعدل في مباريات المريخ المؤجله 

قررت لجنة البرمجة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تأجيل مباراة الهلال الابيض من يوم الثلاثاء لتقام يوم الاربعاء القادم .

كما قررت تأجيل مباراة هلال كادوقلي وبرمجتها في وقت لاحق .

هذا واشاد الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ بتجاوب الاتحاد العام وتفهمه لظروف المريخ الذي يشارك في البطولة الافريقية (الكونفدرالية) وتعرض معظم لاعبي الفريق لاصابات متفاوتة .

*

----------

